# Rhun's Greyhawk OMEGA Campaign - ToEE



## Rhun (May 15, 2006)

This is the Rogue's Gallery for Rhun's OMEGA Campaign. I have posted your PCs here in spoilers blocks...feel free to repost them below so that you can edit them at your convenience. Also, I apologize ahead of time for not having the original formatting on them, but I had them saved as text.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2006)

*Current PCs - Combat Stats*

*Zirat Igruf, human Paladin 3/Fighter 1*
-- STR 16, DEX 12, CON 16, INT 10, WIS 14, CHA 14
-- Init +1, HP 40, AC 20 (t 11, ff 19), Spot +2 / Listen +2
-- Fort +10, Refl +4, Will +5
-- MW Spiked Chain +9 (2d4+5/x2), Short Bow +5 (1d6/x3)

*Ciaran apCallain, human Storm Wizard 4*
-- STR 10, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 19, WIS 12, CHA 11
-- Init +2, HP 20, AC 12 (t 12, ff 10), Spot +1 / Listen +1
-- Fort +3, Refl +3, Will +5
-- Club +2 (1d6/x2), Light Crossbow +4 (1d8/19-20)

*Vaseda, grey elf Focused Conjuration Specialist 3/Master Specialist 1*
-- STR 08, DEX 14, CON 12, INT 21, WIS 12, CHA 12
-- Init +2, HP 17, AC 12 (t 12, ff 10), Spot +3 / Listen +3
-- Fort +2, Refl +3, Will +6
-- No weapons beyond his magics

*Bellus Mughandle, dwarf Rogue 4*
-- STR 14, DEX 14, CON 17, INT 14, WIS 14, CHA 12
-- Init +2, HP 30, AC 16 (t 12, ff 16), Spot +5 / Listen +5
-- Fort +5, Refl +7, Will +4
-- MW morningstar +6 (1d8+3/x2), MW light crossbow +6 (1d8/19-20)

*Meddyg Dawnus, human Cleric 4 (Phaulkon)*
-- STR 10, DEX 12, CON 14, INT 10, WIS 18, CHA 16
-- Init +1, HP 31, AC 16 (t 11, ff 15), Spot +4 / Listen +4
-- Darkwood Shortspead +4 melee, +8 thrown (1d6/x2), Darkwood longbow +9 (1d8/x3)

*Johann Klaus, human Fighter 4*
-- STR 16, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 11, CHA 15
-- Init +6, HP 36, AC 20 (t 13, ff 15), Spot +1 / Listen +1
-- +1 Longsword +9 melee (1d8+6/19-20), Longbow +7 (1d8+3/x3)

*KIA*
Shoon, human Monk 4
Aeron, human Cleric 4

*MIA*
Jebediah Krane, Psion 3 - captured by bandits
Thomas, human Expert 2/Fighter 1 - captured by bandits
Sir Merrick Garland - Aasimar Fighter 3 - captured by brigands

*RETIRED*
Gor Mithralshield - disappeared in middle of night, left note
Deren, halfling Rogue 1/Ranger 1/Paragon 2 - unable to handle the pressures of the struggles against the forces of the Temple; left for greener pastures
Jinx Marblestopp, gnome Wizard 2: Init +2 - left group to study magic in Greyhawk City


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2006)

*Experience*

Experience Points Earned

Encounter 1: 540 each
(I am awarding Jebediah this same amount for his investigations in town.)
Encounter 2: 900 each (450 for Thomas)
Encounter 3: 400 each (200 for Thomas)
Encounter 4: 825 each (413 for Thomas)

Encounter 5: 386 each
Encounter 6: 457 each
Encounter 7: 1386 each
Bonus Award: 106 each

Encounter 8 (Ogres, Temple dungeon level 1): 500 each
Encounter 9 (Ogres & Bugbears, Temple dugeon level 3): 850 each
Encounter 10 (Battle at the Waterside Hostel): 1000 each


*Total Experienced Earned: 7350 each *
*Starting Experience: 1000*

TOTAL EXPERIENCE: 8350 each


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2006)

*Loot*

Treasure Found

PP: 132
GP: 3283
SP: 837
CP: 965

Cloak of Elvenkind (1125gp value) - Deren
Dagger+1 (1151gp value) - Deren
Mithral shirt (550gp value) - Deren
Full plate +1 (1325gp value) - Zirat
Full plate, masterwork (825gp value) - Aeron
Heavy mace +1 (1156gp value) - Aeron


Updated 11/03/2009


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 15, 2006)

*Zirat Igruf, The Gladiator, Champion of Kord*

[sblock=current status]
Place: Nulb
HP: 40/40
XP: ?+1000/?
Lay on Hands: 6/6
Smite Evil: 1/1
[/sblock]
[sblock=character sheet]
Human Male, Paladin of Kord 3 / Arena Fighter 1


Abilities
Str:16
Dex:12
Con:16
Int:10
Wis:14
Cha:14

Age:25 ; Height:1.84(meter) ; weight:135Kg ; Skin: Tan ; Eyes: Light Brown 
Hair: Blond; long Wavy; Thick Beard / Hirsute


Total Hit Points: 40
Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 20 = 10 +9 [Magical Full plate] +1 [dexterity] 
Touch AC: 11 ; Flat-footed: 13
BAB: +4

Initiative modifier: +1 = +1 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save: +10 = 5 [base] +3 [constitution] +2 [Divine Grace] 
Reflex save: +4 = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity] +2 [Divine Grace] 
Will save: +5 = 1 [base] +2 [wisdom] +2 [Divine Grace]
Attack (handheld): +7 = 4 [base] +3 [strength] 
Attack (unarmed): +7 = 4 [base] +3 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +5 = 4 [base] +1 [dexterity] 
Grapple check: +7 = 4 [base] +3 [strength] 

Magical MW Spiked Chain +1 [attack:+10, Dmg:2d4+6, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]
Gnollish designed short bow [attack:+5, Dmg:1d6, crit x3, 60ft. range, piercing]
Long Sword [attack:+7, Dmg:1d8+3, crit 19/20 x3, 4 lb., two-handed, Slashing]
Holy Water [attack +5, dmg:2d4, ranged touch attack , Vs. Evil outsiders and Undeads]

Light load: 76 lb. or less
Medium load:77-153 lb.
Heavy load:154-230 lb.
Lift over head:230 lb.
Lift off ground:460 lb.
Push or drag:1150 lb.

Languages: Common.

Feats:
Exotic Weapon Proficiency Weapon: Spiked Chain.
Weapon Focus [Spiked Chain]
Power Attack 
Improved Overrun.

Skills: 

Balance Dex* -5 = +1 -6
Bluff Cha 2 = +2 
Climb Str* -1 = +3 +2 -6
Concentration Con 3 = +3 
Diplomacy Cha 2 = +2 
Escape Artist Dex* -4 = +1 +1 -6 
Gather Information Cha 2 = +2 
Heal Wis 3 = +2 +1
Hide Dex* -5 = +1 -6 
Intimidate Cha 3 = +2 +1 
Jump Str* 0 = +3 +3 -6
Listen Wis 2 = +2 
Move Silently Dex* -5 = +1 -6
Ride Dex 1 = +1 
Search Int 0 = 0 
Sense Motive Wis 2 = +2 
Spot Wis 2 = +2 
Survival Wis 2 = +2 
Swim Str** 3 = +3 
Tumble Dex* -3 = +1 +2 -6 
Use Rope Dex 1 = +1 

* = check penalty for wearing armor

[sblock=Paladin Traits]
Aura of Good
Detect Evil (Free action at will)
Smite Evil (1x/day; add +3 attack roll +2 to Dmg)
Divine Grace (Cha bonus to saves)
Lay on Hands (Cha bonus X lvl.)
Aura of Courage (immune to Fear, ally within 10 feet gains +4 To save vs. fear)
Divine Health (immunity to all diseases)
[/sblock]


Zirat Igruf's Equipment:
Riding Horse + saddle
MW Spiked Chain (+1). 
Magical Full Plate (+1)
Long sword. 
spiked Gauntlet.
Flask of Holy water.
Gnollish design Short bow
Arrows - 20.
Traveler’s outfit
10 Torches + Flint & Steel
Cold weather outfit.
Rope, hempen (50 ft.)
bag of Caltrops
Potions:
1 CLW, 1 protection from evil, 1 enlarge, 2 bull's strength.
Wealth:
433 gp 6 sp 6 cp

[/sblock]
[sblock=background]
Behooooo
Cries the announcer, the crowd roars from the stands as the champion stands in the middle of the arena, one hand tightly closed up in the air, his other hand hold his blood covered spiked chain, one foot step on top the lifeless body of a leopard, around him lies 2 dead hyenas
Zirat Igruf, Champion of Kord!
The announcer continues as the fans throw flowers into the arena.

Zirat, champion from the arenas of Chendl for the last 2 years and loved by all, the one who killed lions, wolves and slave goblin chiefs.
Now it's time to leave the fame of the arenas and the fans, and receive the fame and glory from leaders and kings, Zirat decided to retire from the games and dedicate himself to the "church" of Kord.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 16, 2006)

*Jinx Marblestopp*
*Male Gnome Wizard 3*

[sblock=Character Sheet]Age: 74
Height: 3' 3"
Weight: 45 lbs
Alignment: N
Deity: none

Str 12 (6 points spent, -2 racial)
Dex 14 (6 points spent)
Con 14 (4 points spent, +2 racial)
Int 18 (16 points spent)
Wis 8 (0 points spent)
Cha 13 (5 points spent)

Fort +3 (+1 base, +2 Con)
Ref +3 (+1 base, +2 Dex)
Will +2 (+3 base, -1 Wis)

Speed 20
Initiative +2
AC 13 (17 w/mage armor) touch 13, ff 11
HP 15

Dagger +3 melee, 1d3+1 dmg, 19-20/2
Dagger +4 ranged, 1d3+1 dmg, 19-20/2

Craft (alchemy) +7 (1 rank, +4 Int, +2 racial)
Concentration +8 (6 ranks, +2 Con)
Decipher Script +10 (6 ranks, +4 Int)
Hide +6 (0 ranks, +2 Dex, +4 racial)
Knowledge (arcana) +10 (6 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +10 (6 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (history) +8 (4 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (religion) +5 (1 rank, +4 Int)
Listen +3 (0 ranks, -1 Wis, +2 racial, +2 familiar)
Move Silently +5 (0 ranks, +2 Dex, +3 familiar)
Spellcraft +12 (6 ranks, +4 Int, +2 synergy from Knowledge (arcana))
Spot +1 (0 ranks, -1 Wis, +2 familiar)

Languages: Common, Gnommish, Draconic, Giant, Goblin, Orc

Feats: Scribe Scroll, Eschew Materials, Improved Counterspell

Equipment:
--Traveler's Outfit
--Spellbook
--Dagger x 4
--Scroll of _mage armor_, gift from Ciaran--unused, returned to Ciaran.
--Belt Pouch
--Backpack
--Scroll Case
--Parchment x 6
--Ink Pen
--Ink Vial
--Waterskin
--Sack
--Whetstone
--Oil
--Trail Rations x 1
--Pony
--Coins:  11 gp, 5 sp

Spells Known:
0-lvl: All
1-lvl: charm person, color spray, comprehend languages, disguise self, grease, mage armor, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, shield.
2-lvl: scorching ray, spiderclimb.

Spells Prepared:
0-lvl: detect magic, detect magic, light, disrupt undead.
1-lvl: charm person, disguise self, comprehend languages.
2-lvl: scorching ray, spiderclimb

Racial Spell-Like Abilities:
1/day speak with animals (burrowing only, 1 min duration)
1/day dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Bauble, Cat Familiar]Tiny Magical Beast
AC 14, touch 14, ff 13
Initiative +2
Speed 30
HP 5 (2 HD creature)
Claw +4 melee, 1d2-4 dmg
Fort +2
Ref +4
Will +4

Str 3
Dex 15
Con 10
Int 6
Wis 12
Cha 7

Balance +10
Climb +6
Hide +14
Jump +10
Listen +3
Move Silently +6
Spot +3

Familiar Special Abilities: Alertness granted to master, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link
Full Attack: 2 claws +4, 1d2-4 dmg AND bite -1, 1d3-4 dmg
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Born of Zookmoot and Heagwidge Boddywink in the small city of Cryllor in the Kingdom of Keoland, Bimpnottin Boddywink grew up a toddler amongst his fifteen older gnome brothers and sisters. All the children played amongst the Boddywink family brewery and tavern. Zookmoot, a master brewer, was known in Cryllor and the surrounding area for his heady cherry cordial. Heagwidge, no stranger to the sharp end of a stick, ruled family life with an iron fist and ran the tavern and kitchen, where Zookmoot’s cordial was served to an appreciative if lower society local crowd. Had Zookmoot not a penchant for squandering the family’s earnings on overpriced gems and baubles imported to Keoland from the neighboring hills, the Boddywink family might have been well-off and respected members of the Cryllor community. Alas, however, the Boddywinks were well known in the city for their perpetual poverty and it was spoken in hushed whispers behind closed hands that nothing good could come of a Boddywink child. 

Bimpnottin, because he was the youngest of a large family, grew up largely tended by his elder brothers and saw little of either parent. Perhaps this lack of parental guidance is what led to Bimpnottin’s early familiarity with street life. And perhaps also it helped a considerable amount that the elder brothers routinely left young Bimpnottin to fend for himself in a back alley full of human bullies. Whatever the case, Bimpnottin grew up untended, uneducated, and largely ignored by the rest of his family. Smaller than his brethren, Bimpnottin, or “Nuttin'” as his family took to calling him, was chided, derided, and beaten by his mother Heagwidge with such increasing regularity that eventually the boy felt it better to simply avoid home in favor of the safety of a barrel in the alley out back his mother’s tavern. When food was scarce, young Bimpnottin resorted to scraps left for the dogs or to thievery. 

Being that all of Keoland is provincial and bucolic and that in this area of Flanaess magic is held by the natives as a dark art, worthy only of suspicion and fear, it is no small wonder that Bimpnottin came to his skill as a mage late in life. Reviled by his own family, the small fester known as Bimpnottin Boddywink left Cryllor and at the tender age of 40, traveled east and north to the Free City of Wonders, Greyhawk. ‘Twas on his pilgrimage to Greyhawk that Bimpnottin shed his former identity and remade himself anew as Jinx Marblestopp, Master of Secrets, Purveyor of All, Gnome Extraordinaire. His new alias firmly entrenched, Jinx procured work after no small amount of struggle with an obscure alchemist in Greyhawk and has been a resident of the city since arriving at the age of 41, some 33 years. 

A goodly ten years after landing in Greyhawk, Jinx landed in a spot of trouble that grew into a bubbling cauldron of treachery. While robbing the home of a prominent textile merchant gone out of town on business, Jinx was discovered in the act and overpowered by the lady of the house, who locked him away in the manse’s basement laboratory. Now more than ever, Jinx wished he had paid astute attention at his master’s alchemist shop; alas, though, poor Jinx had whiled away his time sweeping sawdust when he should have been learning the art of potioncraft. 

After four days with nothing to eat and only a little water left in a basin, Jinx woke one night to a crashing sound coming from upstairs in the main salon of the house. Footsteps resounded on the floorboards above his head and Jinx grew nervous, suddenly uncertain whether death crept his way. Hiding in the corner behind a wooden stool, Jinx cowered, fear settling like a moist blanket, seeping into his very bones. All went quiet for a long while ‘til a key was heard scraping the lock at the laboratory’s sturdy wooden door. With naught but a single quiet creaking groan, the door opened and whispering voices spewed forth. A band of humans crept down the basement stair and began to loot the laboratory. Still fearing for his life, Jinx remained quiet in his corner but at the last was discovered by the band leader, who paled to murder a second victim in one evening. Jinx was captured instead and taken as bounty to the thieves’ den deep in the heart of the underbelly of Greyhawk. It is here that the real history of Jinx Marblestopp begins. 

The Nine Fingers, a thieves’ guild of Greyhawk, had accidentally discovered Jinx whilst looting the textile merchant’s home. Interested to know why the lady (now murdered) of the house should have locked away the small gnome thief instead of turning him over to the authorities, Jinx was taken for an audience with the guild master, a certain hooded figure whom Jinx never clearly saw. Sensing in Jinx the moxie to learn magic and well aware that the gnomish race is inherently skilled with weaving masterful illusions, Jinx was taken as the spoils of thievery and made an indentured servant to the hooded master, the Fifth Finger. In time, Jinx was taught magic by the guild house. As reward for his last guild mission, Jinx was presented with a day’s loan of the guild’s Tome of Calling and allowed to magically summon his cat familiar, a fluffy white beast with malicious green eyes by the name of Bauble. So long has Jinx been in Greyhawk, working days as the alchemist’s apprentice and nights as a guild thief, that he has long forgotten his roots and the name of Bimpnottin “Nuttin” Boddywink. His early years are lost, even to himself.

When agents of the Furyondian king settled upon the Free City in search of men for hire to investigate the recent disturbances in Hommlet, many of the City's finer citizenry eschewed duty in favor of the surety of home and the comforts offered by city life. With no small degree of trepidation, one of the Furyondian agents made contact with the Nine Fingers. Jinx was quickly commissioned for the investigative task and sent abroad. 

After meeting up with the group in Hommlet and making two forays to the Temple, Jinx began--despite his initial intentions--to listen to and to admire Aeron the Last Prophet of Caria.  Having spent one particularly fateful night in a barn in Nulb with both Aeron and Ciaran and, too, shared his own and listened carefully to the personal philosophies of his other two barnmates, Jinx found himself carefully considering the merits of Aeron's tenets of faith in Pelor.  A few weeks in Aeron's company showed Jinx what he'd been missing and so when one night the gnome was visited in his sleep by a vision, Jinx hastened to leave the group when he woke.  Refreshed and full of purpose, Jinx Marblestopp eschewed his alias in favor of his old name Bimpnottin Boddywink and began his long trek back to Greyhawk, to be pressed into service as an acolyte of Pelor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 17, 2006)

Aeron, the Last Prophet of Caria 
[sblock=Sheet]Male Human Cleric of Pelor 4 (XP: 6,000)
NG

Str 14 -- (6 pts) 
Dex 10 -- (2 pts) 
Con 14 -- (6 pts) 
Int 12 -- (4 pts)
Wis 18 -- (13 pts + level 4 bonus)
Cha 14 -- (6 pts)

Hit Points 31
AC 20 (+8 mwk full plate, +2 heavy steel shield, +0 Dex), Touch 10, Flat 19
Init +0
BAB +3, Grap +5
Speed 20 (base 30, load 93/58, heavy armor)
Fort +6 (4 +2 CON), Ref +1 (1 +0 DEX), Will +8 (4 +4 WIS)

+6 Melee, heavy mace +1, 1d8+3, 20/x2
+5 Melee, silvered heavy mace, 1d8+1, 20/x2
+5 Melee, club, 1d6+2, 20/x2

Medium, 5'8", 190 lbs., 26 yrs old
Black hair, Blue eyes, Pale skin

Speaks common and celestial

+9 Concentration (7 + 2 Con)
+11 Heal (7 + 4 Wis)
+8 Knowledge (religion) (7 + 1 Int) synergy to turning checks
+8 Knowledge (planes) (7 + 1 Int)

Feats
-Extra Turning
-Improved Turning
-Extend Spell

Human Traits
-Bonus feat and skill

Cleric Abilities
-Aura (Ex): aura of good
-Glory Domain: +2 on turning checks and +1d6 turning damage
-Sun Domain: 1/day greater turning in place of regular turning (undead normally turned are destroyed)
-Spontaneous Casting: can spontaneously cast cure spells by losing prepared spells
-Turn Undead (Su): as level 5 cleric; 9 times/day; 1d20+6 (+ 2 Cha + 2 Know [rel] + 2 glory domain); 3d6+6 turning damage

Spells Prepared
0th- detect magic, guidance x 4
1st- bless, bless, disrupt undead (D), obscuring mist, protection from evil
2nd- bless weapon (D), shatter, silence, spiritual weapon

Mwk Full Plate (worn, 50 lb)
Cleric’s Vestments (worn, 0 lb) 0gp
Wooden Holy Symbol (worn around neck, 0 lb) 1 gp
Wooden Holy Symbol (worn, ring on right 3rd finger, 0 lb) 1 gp

Heavy Mace, silvered (belt left, 8 lb) 102 gp
Heavy Mace +1 (belt left, 8 lb)
Scroll Case (belt front, 0.5 lb) 1 gp

Backpack (center back, 2 lb) 2 gp
Heavy Steel Shield (strapped to backpack, 15 lb) 20 gp
Bedroll (under backpack, 5 lb) 0.1 gp

Mirror, small steel (backpack, 0.5 lb) 10 gp
Rations, 2 days (backpack, 2 lb) 1 gp
Waterskin (backpack, 4 lb) 1 gp
Everburning Torch (backpack, 1 lb) 110 gp
Holy Water x 2 (backpack, 2 lb) 50 gp
Club (backpack, 3 lb) 0 gp

Wand of _lesser vigor_; 43 charges 

Riding Horse (provided by the crown)

Coins- 47 gp, 3 sp, 5 cp (backpack)[/sblock][sblock=Background]Aeron was born and raised in the secluded community of Caria, of about only 60 adults (and fewer children). His community was virtually unknown to the rest of the world, and the world was unknown or ignored by the community. The small village was entirely self-sufficient, surviving by foraging, hunting, and gardening. Because of this, Aeron, and all the children of the community, were essentially reared by the whole village, and all the children were like siblings.

Being so small, the village had only one figure of authority: the Prophet. The Prophet was not even truly an authority figure, in the traditional sense, in that he/she was more of a councilor, teacher, and mediator rather than a ruler. The Prophet was also blessed with some small ability to heal. While the Prophet, and indeed the village as a whole, did not worship any deity (they didn’t believe such existed), they venerated the land and the “sun spirit” as the force behind their lives. It was believed to be this force that gave the Prophet power and wisdom. The only thing binding a Prophet was that at some time the Prophet would foresee his/her own death and, knowing it to be coming soon, would choose a replacement. The Prophets always said that the sun spirit would tell them to whom they should pass the role.

Even when Aeron was a young child, some of the villagers believed that he would be destined to be the Prophet some day. He had a natural intuition, almost like a sixth sense. He was also good at aiding others. Aeron helped tend the ill, and sometimes predicted changes in the weather. He even believed he could sometimes sense the sun spirit. Aeron also had a strong presence and character. He found ways to inspire both the children and adults. Somehow even the children that were envious of him all liked him.

Despite all of this, Aeron himself did not want to become the Prophet. As intuitive and personable as he was, he was sometimes prone to dark moods. When these odd times hit him, he wanted nothing to do with anyone. He didn't see himself as the leader of these people. Oddly, or perhaps actually not, the Prophet alone seemed to understand his plight. The current Prophet was Saevel, and he always told Aeron that if his heart longed for a solitary life, that is what he should seek. Despite the fact that Aeron did not want to become the next Prophet, he found himself more often in Saevel’s company than anyone else’s.

Because of the relationship they had forged and Saevel’s insistence that Aeron pursue his own life, Aeron felt very betrayed when Saevel pronounced one morning that the sun spirit revealed Saevel's coming death and named Aeron as his successor. Despite the fact that the villagers assumed Aeron would be the Prophet, they were also taken aback. Saevel was not even yet 45 years old, while Aeron was still a child barely past 16. Unable to contain his bitterness and sorrow, Aeron quickly ran out of the village, climbed into a tree, and cursed his life until he fell asleep. Saevel implored the people to let him go, saying that Aeron would return as the sun spirit would dictate.

Aeron awoke in the night to the sounds of his people screaming. Caria was being attacked. He ran to the edge of the village and was shocked to see a horde of fiendish monsters and undead slaughtering his people. By the light of the full moon he could well see the forms of humans lying motionless among the burning homes. He despaired. There was nothing that could be done. It seemed that it was over before he even reached the village. Aeron had decided to vanish into the forest when he saw the most horrid sight he has ever seen. In the middle of the village a walking corpse was eating the face of a dead man. But Aeron could tell by the staff lying next to the form that it was the body of Saevel. Consumed with rage, Aeron ran to grab a burning stick from one of the houses. He swiped at the corpse, and it fled. He ran out to Saevel and knelt by his desecrated form. Aeron began to sob immediately, as Saevel's blood soaked into his clothing, not even noticing the undead moving toward this one last living man. As he sobbed, one of the wicked creatures laughed. The hideous noise was only barely recognizable as such, but it was indeed a laugh.

Aeron grabbed the Prophet’s staff and slowly stood to meet the gaze of these foul creatures. Soaked in blood, face full of tears, he stood resolute before them. Saevel, the Prophet, was dead. Aeron had been named, which meant that whether he wanted or not, though his people were all dead, he was now the Prophet of Caria. Aeron summoned all his will, and in a voice steady and proud called to the creatures: “By will of the Prophet, you shall leave NOW!”

Silence. The creatures did not stir. Aeron didn’t even know if they had understood him. It was almost as if his words alone had caused them to be taken aback. Then, the monster in front laughed again. A black “something” flew at Aeron’s face. He dodged, but there was another. And then…darkness….

****
An odd sensation. Bumping, moving.
“Wha…”
“Not yet. Rest child.”

****
The sensation again. Yes, I am awake. I am being carried. Strong gentle hands.
“Yes, dear child, you may rouse for a bit.”
“S…Saevel?”
“No, my son. I am not he.”
“Let me walk. Why can I not see? Who are you?”
“Remain calm, child. Had I meant harm, it would be done by now. You cannot yet walk on your own, and your eyesight will come back soon. You will see the sun again.”
“But who are you?”
“So inquisitive. Yes, you must rest more.”

****
“…but I sensed something. I tell you, Father Orlpar, the boy is special.” A female voice? But I thought it was a he.
“Yes, Amra, but bring him inside. He has obviously been through a great deal.” That one is male, but not the same.
“Whe…where is the other?” Aeron softly asked.
“My goodness!” Amra exclaimed. "The boy is coming around."
“What other, child?” Orlpar asked. “There was no one with you.”
Aeron opened his eyes, and was amazed. The two standing over him where surely humans, but they looked not like his brethren. And the place he was in had an intricate feel he admired, but it was nothing like the simple work his people did. And so many people…
“Oh, Father, by the look on his face, he must be one of those reclusive folk that has never seen a city before.”
“Fear not child. You are at the house of Pelor, the Shining One.”

****
Aeron spent the next few years or so leaning to be a cleric of Pelor. The clergy are quite scholarly and taught him many things. He came to realize that the sun spirit that he and his people had been so connected to was in fact Pelor, and the powers the Prophets had were actually divine. He also came to think that the man who had saved him and brought him to the city may actually have been the Shining One himself. The clergy believed it to be possible as well.

He focused his main attention upon learning about the creatures that were responsible for the destruction of his people. He knows that time will give him the strength to right the wrongs that occurred.

Aeron, after training, left the city to search out the evil that he seeks to destroy. He has traveled to a couple of places, sometimes at the mere rumor of undead. Now he's caught wind of the trouble in Hommlet. Perhaps, in this place that once held such great evil, Aeron will be able to do the work of his master. His determination is matched by his overwhelming sense of what is good.

****
“I thank you, sir. I don’t know what we would have done if you hadn’t found the cultist raising the zombies.”
“Think nothing of it, madam. No, please keep your gold. You have more need for it.”
“Thank you, sir. What did you say your name was again?”
“I am Aeron, the Last Prophet of Caria.”[/sblock][sblock=Personality]To those that do not know him well, Aeron seems quite serious, perhaps even severe at times. Those that know him, however, know that he has a strong compassion that he keeps buried from harm. Most of the time Aeron is gentle, kind, and patient. He is always eager to help. However, sometimes Aeron gets in a dark mood. At these times he is just as helpful, but he is curt rather than kind. When he is in these moods he tends to act quickly and decisively, and he will not suffer "the ignorance of fools." These moods rarely last long, however, as Aeron's compassion cannot be stifled.[/sblock][sblock=Description]Aeron is of average build. His appearance varies depending upon whether he is having one of his moods. Normally, he appears well-kempt: shaved clean and armor polished. He is fairly attractive, and looks attentive to those around him. However, when Aeron is in one of his dark moods, he will neglect shaving. At these times he looks quite disheveled, and the look on his face is severe. His clear blue eyes, rather than looking attentive, seem to stare coldly through anyone that meets his gaze. [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2006)

*Sir Merrick Garland*

Aasimar fighter 3 ECL 4

Str 18
Dex 13
Con 16
Int 10
Wis 14
Cha 10

HP 31
AC 17 (+6 armor, +1 dex) touch 11, flat footed 16
BAB +3

Glaive +8 1d10+6 x3 slashing
armor spike +7 1d6+4 cold iron piercing
armor spike +7 1d6+3 silver piercing
Javelin +4 1d6+4 30ft increment

Grapple +7
Initiative +1
F +6, R +2, W +5

Feats: 
Combat Reflexes, Endurance, Iron Will, Powerful Charge 

Skills:
Intimidate +6
Swim +10

Languages: Common, Celestial

Powers:
Darkvision 60 ft.
acid, cold, electricity resistance 5
outsider type
daylight 1/day 30 minutes

Equipment,
Breastplate+1 1,350 gp
Masterwork Glaive 308 gp
Cold Iron armor spike 100 gp
Silver armor spike 70 gp
5 javelins 5 gp
Quiver for javelins
Backpack 2 gp
bedroll 1sp
clothes: traveller 1 gp
Holy symbol of Heirneous 1 gp
10 1 lb bags of caltrops 10 gp
Food 9 sp worth
1,232.06 gp

Sir Merrick has recently been knighted and has entered errantry in search of good causes to put his military skills into use. Hearing of the recent troubles in the lands of the old temple he volunteered to investigate on behalf of the king and to set right what has gone wrong. Though he appears mostly human, Sir Merrick's silver eyes give hint to the celestial blood that flows through his veins. Fair of complexion and hair, Merrick has the appearance of a wrathful angel incarnated in human form to bring forth justice to the evils that plague mortals. Dedicated to the cause of fighting evil, Sir Merrick aspires to confronting wrongs and evil wherever it lurks.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 22, 2006)

*Deren [No Family Name]*

[SBLOCK]Halfling Rogue 1/Ranger 1/Halfling Paragon 2 [Rogue is first]
Small Humanoid

Alignment: CN [with good tendancies; trying to redeem himself]
Deity: Ehlonna
Base Speed: 20 ft.

Str 14 [+2] HD: 3d6+1d8+8 [25 hp]
Dex 18 [+4] BA: +2 Grapple: +0
Con 14 [+1] AC: 20 (+4 dex, +1 size, +1 buckler, +4 armor) touch 15, flat-footed 15
Int 13 [+1] Initiative: +4
Wis 12 [+1]
Cha 11 [+0]

Dagger +5 melee 1d3+4
Dagger +8 ranged 1d3+4 [within 30 feet +1/+1]

Rog Rang Par Half Stat Total
Fort 0 2 0 2 1 5
Ref 2 2 3 2 4 13
Will 0 0 0 2 1 3

Abilities:
Favored Enemy [Human]
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding
Wild Empathy
Athletic Prowess
Save Bonus
Thrown Weapon Mastery

Feats:
Point Blank Shot
Track [Bonus]
Precise Shot

Ranks Stat Misc. Total
Climb +0 +2 +3 +5
Disable Device +4 +1 +5
Escape Artist +2 +4 +6
Hide +5 +6 +9 +20
Jump +0 +2 +3 +5
Listen +3 +1 +2 +6
Move Silently +6 +6 +3 +15
Open Lock +4 +4 +2 +10
Perform [flute] +4 +0 +4
Search +3 +1 +4
Sense Motive +4 +1 +5
Sleight of Hand +4 +4 +8
Survival +6 +2 +8
Tumble +2 +4 +6

Languages: Halfling, Common, Sylvan

Number Gold Weight
Dagger x12 24gp 6 lb.
Bandolier, MW. 5gp 1/2 lb.
Mithril chainshirt 1,100gp 10 lb. Note: +4/+6 No ACP [MW]
M.W. Buckler 165gp 2.5 lb.
Backpack 2gp 1/2 lb.
Caltrops 1gp 2 lb.
Chalk 2 2cp - Note: One Black, one White
Rations, Trail 5 days 2.5gp 1.25 lb.
Sack (empty) 1sp 1/8 lb.
Sunrod 3 6gp 3 lb.
M.W. Thieves' Tools 100gp 2 lb.
Explorer's Outfit 10gp 4 lb.
Waterskin 2 2gp 2 lb.
2 bells, some wire, and cloth


Magical Items
+1 dagger

Pony of sorts [instead of horse]

Stuff Found:
Numerous Glass Beads [Worthless]
Well-made gray-green cloak [Dirty] Cloak of Elvenkind

Total Remianing Money: 300gp 13sp 5cp
Pouch of 50gp [separate from above total].

Total Weight: 42.75 lb.
Light Load: 43.5

Deren lived a troubled youth. He belonged to a traveling group of performers, but only because his family was the leader of the group. Personally, he hates music and wishes to have nothing to do with it. His parents were always angry at his refusal to participate in the music and although they never did so in open, they beat him frequently, trying to force him into submission. The others in this group pretended not to notice, though it was impossible for them to do so. They frequently caught him playing in the cities they frequented and his parents declared that the cause of his bruises, though they never explained why Deren would get into so many fights [which he did occasionally, but only when he was caught thieving for survival].

One day, Deren decided he'd had enough with it. He planned to make his big escape and flee into one of the large cities where he didn't have to worry about anything anymore. He knew well enough how to fend for himself. Unfortunately, as he was attempting his escape, he was caught by his parents and beaten near death. Just as it seemed to be the end for Deren, he struck back, killing both of his parents. Horror overtook poor Deren and he fled. He was declared a murderer despite attempts by the other group members to convince the authorities that it was purely self-defense.

He was forced to flee into a forest where he spent many days trying to figure out what to do. A woman appeared to him in the midst of his confusion. She comforted and embraced him. She claimed to be a messenger of Ehlonna, and he believed her, but she was a liar. She twisted his mind and his soul, convincing him to do what she desired. At first she seemed fair, having him kill those who had wronged, freeing those who had been imprisoned like him. When he finally found out he was being used and most of the people he was killing had done nothing wrong, he was so trapped in her web that he could do nothing.

Ehlonna, however, tired of him killing in her name. She sent several of her clergy to destroy the woman who had blackened his heart. The woman escaped death, but her wounds were terrible and her left eye had been cut open in a nearly fatal cut. Ehlonna's clergy showed him the wrongs of his ways and Deren wept in guilt and anguish. Only because of Ehlonna's guidance did he survive through this time. He held Ehlonna's name and beliefs strong in his heart and began to search the lands in ways to repent for his crimes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 1, 2006)

Character Sheet
[sblock]
Jebediah Krane
Elan Psion (Telepath) 3
XP: 4665 

Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Deity: 
Size: Medium
Type: Aberation
Base Speed: 30'

STATS
Str: 10 (+0) 
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 12 (+1) 
Int: 16 (+3) 
Wis: 13 (+1)
Cha: 14 (+2) -2 Racial

HP: 19 (3d4+3+6 Psionic Body)

AC: 14 (10 base +2 Dex +2 Arm)

Saves: 
Fortitude: +2 (1 Base +1 Con)
Reflex: +3 (1 Base +2 Dex)
Will: +4 (3 Base +1 Wis)

Init: +2

Base attack bonus: +1

Attacks: 
Walking Stick(Club) +1 1d6 x2
Ranged Attacks +3


```
Skills                 Total     Ranks   Stats    Misc
Appraise                 3        0.0      3        0
Balance                  2        0.0      2        0
Bluff                    8        6.0      2        0
Climb                    0        0.0      0        0
Concentration            6        6.0      1        0
Craft (Untrained)        3        0.0      3        0
Diplomacy                6        4.0      2        0
Disguise                 2        0.0      2        0
Escape Artist            2        0.0      2        0
Forgery                  2        0.0      2        0
Gather Information       8        6.0      2        0
Heal                     1        0.0      1        0
Hide                     2        0.0      2        0
Intimidate               2        0.0      2        0
Jump                     0        0.0      0        0
Listen                   1        0.0      1        0
Knowledge(Psionics)      5        2.0      3        0
Move Silently            2        0.0      2        0
Perform                  2        0.0      2        0
Psicraft                 3        0.0      3        0
Ride                     2        0.0      2        0
Search                   3        0.0      3        0
Sense Motive             7        6.0      1        0
Spot                     1        0.0      1        0
Survival                 1        0.0      1        0
Swim                     0        0.0      0        0
Tumble                   2        0.0      2        0
Use Rope                 2        0.0      2        0
```

Feats
Inquisitor[Psi], Psionic Body[Psi], Psionic Talent[Psi]

Languages: Common, Elvin, Dwarven, Goblin

Equipment

Items Carried
Walking Stick (With Secret Compartment) 50gp (3lb) 
Leather Armour 20gp* (15lb)
Explorers Outfit 20gp* 

Satchel 2gp* (1lb)
-Ink 8gp
-Inkpen 1sp
-Notebook 10gp (2lb)

Acid 10gp (1lb)
Potion of Cure Mod Wounds 300gp
(1)Smokesticks 40gp (1lb)
(2)Sunrods 2gp (2lb)
(10) Tinder Twigs 10gp
Signal Whistle 8sp
Signet Ring 10gp*

Carried by Hireling (16.5lbs)
Bedroll 1sp (5lb)
Blanket 5sp (3lb)
Goblet 5gp
Healing Kit 50gp (1lb)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds 50gp
Soap 5sp (1lb)
(2) Trail Rations 1gp (2lb)
Tea Leaves 5gp (2lb)
Waterskin 1gp (1lb)
Wine 10gp (1.5lb)

Chest 2gp (25lb)
-Cooking Gear 50gp (10lb)
-Clothing (Assorted) 40gp* 16lb
-(5)Parchment 1gp
-Sealing Wax 1gp 1lb
-(4)Sunrods 4gp (4lb)
*   Exceptional Quality
**  Carried by Hireling

Treasure:  386gp spent (164gp remaining)
Weight Carried: 25lbs 
Carrying Capacity: Light(33 lb), Medium(34-66lb), Heavy(67-100lb)

Thomas, Trained Hireling 8gp/ week (32gp paid in advance)[sblock]
Human Expert 2 / Warrior 1 (XP 4063)
S16 D12 C14 I10 W12 Ch10

Skills
Craft(Cooking)-5, Gather Info-5, Heal-6(5), Listen-8(5), Profession-6(5), Ride-3(2), Sense Motive-6(5), Spot-8(5).

Feats
Alertness, Improve Init, Weapon Focus(Longsword)

AC 17 (10 +1 Dex +4 Arm +2 Shield)
HP's 19/19 (2d6 +1d8 +6 Con)
Init: +5
Saves: F4 R1 W4

Attacks
+6 Longsword 1d8+3 (19-20x2)

Equipment[sblock]
Explorers Outfit 
Scale mail Armour (30lb)
Heavy Wooden Shield (10lb)
Longsword (4lb)
Signal Whistle

Backpack (2lb)
-Bedroll (5lb)
-Blanket (3lb)
-Explorers Outfit (8lb)
-Flint & Steel
-(2) Trail Rations
-Hooded Lantern (2lb)
-(2)Oil (2lb)
-Silk Rope (5lb)
-Waterskin (4lb)
-Whetstone (1lb)

Weight Carried: 76lb + 16.5lb (92.5lb)
Carrying Capacity: Light(76 lb), Medium(77-153lb), Heavy(154-230lb)[/sblock]

Psion Abilities
PP 19/19

Powers
1st
Attraction
Energy Ray
Inertial Armour
Matter Agitation
Mindlink

2nd
Psionic Suggestion (DC 15)
Read Thoughts (DC 15)

Height: 5'10
Weight: 160 lbs
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Bald
Skin: Tanned

Appearance:
Jebidiah appears to be a well dressed human male of average height and weight in his early 20's, Jebidiah is a handsome bald man with piercing blue eyes who speaks in a pleasant rich baritone.

Background:
Not much is known about Jebidiah Krane, despite his looks Jebediah is actually 60 years old and has worked as a private investigator for the King in the past.

Jebidiah is believed to have been orphaned and raised by the Monks of the 'Reflective Spiirt', an insular group which dedicates itself to developing the little known powers of the mind.

Jebidiah is infact part of a secret group of Psionic Aberations called Elans, who are highly placed throughout the Kingdom of Furyondy as well as many others. 

The ruling body (the Shadow Council) of the long lived Elans has been working from the shadows of Furyondy since it's inception, mentally guiding it along suitable paths and moulding and protecting the society into what it is today. 

Recognising the threat posed by the Temple in the area around Homlett, the Shadow Council has been keeping tabs on the abandoned temple, after hearing reports of renewed activiites the Shadow Council has arranged for the young Jebidiah Krane to be 'selected' as part of the group to investigate matters in Homlett.[/sblock]


Things Learnt in Hommlet[sblock]

A chat with the Important Locals[sblock]
Jebediah spends his time wandering about town, and talking to the important residents. It is a sunny day, and Jebediah enjoys the fresh air and warm as he moves about town.

Terjon, Chief Cleric of St. Cuthbert
The Church of St. Cuthbert is a fairly new edifice of fine stone architecture. The main doors to the place are locked, but Jebediah finds entrance by side door into a small audience chamber. A young priest, who introduces himself as Calmert, greets Jebediah upon entry. He bids him to sit on one of the hardwood benches near the door, to peruse the religious tracts and scrolls on a nearby table, and indicates the location of the poor box. He then excuses himself from the room.

Calmert returns about ten minutes later, and inquires as to Jebediah’s business. Upon learning that he would like to talk to Terjon, Calmert clears his throat and nods at the poor box. Only after Jebediah deposits a gold coin does he step out of the room again, saying that he will see if Canon Terjon is about.

After another ten minutes or so passes, Calmert returns to inform Jebediah that Canon Terjon is unavailable, and suggests that he returns another time for an audience.


Mytch, the Miller

Arriving at the millhouse, Goodwife Miller quickly summons her husband Mytch to speak with Jebediah. The man is terse, and when Jebediah mentions the Temple, Mytch (too) quickly states the he is a very busy man and has much work to do. He states simply that he would prefer not to talk of such dark things, and asks Jebediah to leave.

Jebediah gets the feeling that Mytch is nervous and hiding something from him.


Danit, the Village Elder

The walled manner house of the Village Elder is surrounded by an eight foot high wall with a heavy gate. Ringing the gate bell, a servant answers and escorts Jebediah to a richly appointed sitting room in the manor house. After a wait of about a quarter of an hour, and older man dressed in fine clothing enters, and introduces himself as Danit. 
During the course of the conversation, Jebediah learns that Danit is a retired farmer and prosperous landowner, and that he is also the Justice of the Peace in the village.

When it comes to the topic of the Temple, Danit tries to be helpful. Jebediah finds out that while the Temple of Elemental Evil flourished, earthquakes, unnatural storms, great fires and flash floods would strike areas nearby with seeming capricousness. All of that ceased once the Temple was assaulted and sealed. He also gives you a brief background of the Temple’s history. Apparently, the original cult was dedicated to evil and chaos was established on the shores of the Nyr Dyv. The cult was based on the premise that the elemental forces of the universe are chaotic and opposed to mankind, and thus (from a humanocentric view) evil. The forces of the Temple worked to destroy all things good and to disrupt order. Many thieves, brigands and assassins worshipped the cult. Fire was regarded as the first elemental evil, its capriciousness and ability to destroy proof of its evil and chaos. Water was worshipped as an even more powerful force of chaos and evil, in the form of floods and raging seas. The epitome of chaos and evil, though, was the combination of earth and air, represented by blackness and corresponding with the demonic Abyss. This combination was regarded as the complete negation of matter.

After an hour or so of talking, Danit excuses himself, saying that he has things that need attending. He warns Jebediah to be careful in his search for information on the cult, but doesn’t elaborate upon the warning.

Jebediah sense no ill will from Danit during the conversation, though it seems that the Village Elder probably knows more than he is actually telling.


Rufus and Burne

Rufus and Burne dwell in a tall stone tower on the eastern edge of Hommlet, overlooking the village and countryside. Two men-at-arms on the tower’s roof watch Jebediah’s approach, one of them disappearing as he walks up a set of stone stairs that terminate at a landing about ten feet up. A few moments later, a drawbridge lowers from the tower to the landing on which you stand. A man-at-arms escorts Jebediah into the tower, leaving him to wait as he goes to fetch his masters.

The entry chamber is about 40 feet in diameter, with ramps leading both up and down. Several comfortable armchairs are placed along the walls, and the walls themselves are hung with tapestries and decorated with shields, arms and hunting trophies. Jebediah is not made to wait long, as Burne, His Most Worshipful Mage of Hommlet, comes to greet him. As Jebediah sits and chats with the man, a man-at-arms keeps a suspicious eye on him, his hand very near the hilt of his sword the whole time.

Although Rufus is apparently absent right now, leading a patrol of men somewhere south of Hommlet, Burne seems pleasant enough. He is a tall, slender man with dark hair and a well-trimmed spade beard, who dresses in very fine clothing. Jebediah gets the feeling that he knows much about the Temple of Elemental Evil, much more than he tells. Rufus often poses questions to Jebediah during the conversation, about Jebediah’s background and interest. Jebediah’s telepathic powers tell him that the shrewd wizard is uncertain and untrusting, and skeptical of the “historian” cover.

About all he manages to get from Burne is that the Temple of Elemental Evil is hidden away in the hills near the village of Nulb, some ten league’s to the Northeast of Hommlet. Apparently, most of the upper works of the Temple were thrown down and destroyed in the final siege of the war. Because of the great evil and power of the Temple, though, the armies did not actually raze the Temple proper. Instead, the sealed the doors and placed mighty wards upon the place and the labyrinth beneath it. He explains that even so great of force that overthrew the Temple, could not cleanly deal with the things that lurked below. The place is shunned now, he says, and considered haunted. He also informs Jebediah that the village of Nulb near the Temple is a questionable place, filled with thieves, brigands and river pirates.

He wishes Jebediah luck as he sees him off, but invites him to call upon him again should he need anything else.


Jaroo, Druid of the Grove

The Grove is an obvious place of worship; the trees are neatly pruned and the grass is well-tended. Jebediah follows a carefully placed path of bluish stones into the trees to a rock cairn where flowers, nuts, berries and garlands have been placed. He waits and even calls out, but apparently the Druid of the Grove is nowhere to be found.

While he waits, Jebediah does get the impression that he is being watched, but by whom or by what he cannot tell.


Torl, Captain of the Militia

Jebediah finds Torl hard at work in the fields behind his home. The elderly farmer stll appears to be in good physical shape, and moves with the grace of a veteran warrior. He has little enough to say, suggesting that others may have more to tell. It is apparent that he has a dislike of foreigners (those not from the area near Hommlet). He suggests you talk to his son Elmo, who can often be found at the Inn. His other son, Otis, took service with another man who came asking questions about the Temple. He hasn’t been seen since.

Jebediah can’t really tell if the man knows more than he says or not. Jebediah gets the feeling that the man is not pleased to talk with him, and that there is a definite dislike on the captain’s part. 
[/sblock]

A chat with the local Trademen[sblock]
It takes little time for Jebediah to realize that most of the tradesmen in the village work from their homes, where they live with their families. 

The elderly weaver, Emmit, greets you warmly, and is more than happy to talk to you. However, he knows almost nothing about the Temple of Elemental Evil, besides the basic history of the area. He is a newcomer to the area, having moved to Hommlet just two years ago. He reveals no new information to Jebediah, but it seems as though he is honest not hiding things.

Tindar the tailor is a small man, short and thin, who lives by himself. He too knows little about the Temple, having moved to the area only a few months ago. He is more than happy to talk to you, but again, reveals no new information. He appears to be telling the truth.

The traders, Rannos and Gremag, are also quite friendly and talkative. They know only the basic history of the Temple, and thus provide you with no additional information. However, Jebediah is confident that Gremag, at least, knows more than he is telling. He cannot get a good read one way or another on Rannos.

Nira, the moneychanger and jewelry maker, is a quiet, soft-spoken man. Apparently the village has grown significantly over the last decade, as Nira also is a relative newcomer to the village He professes no interest in the history of the area or of anything not related to business, and Jebediah believes him.

The potter, Radker, is too busy to spend any time chatting with you. Even the offer of silver merely causes him to roll his eyes at you and then hastily rush you along on your way as he returns to work.

Keln the brewmaster has resided in the village for a very long time, and in fact, even fought with the forces of good against the Temple of Elemental Evil at the Battle of Emridy Meadows. He speaks with you over a mug of excellent hand-crafted ale, telling you stories of the depredations that the minions of evil inflicted upon the region. Robberies, murders, rapes, etc. He even shows you the finely crafted spear that hangs over his mantle, the spear he used against the gnolls, orcs and evil men of the Temple. He informs you that he has heard whispers of interdicted places beneath the old ruins of the Temple, where even the forces of good dared not go. He also tells you that he suspects many of the survivors of the evil forces may have resettled in Nulb, the small community a day or so travel up the road, near the actual temple site. The place has an evil reputation. He recommends that you be extremely careful in your quest for knowledge regarding the Temple, as there are some things that are best left alone. The man does not seem to hiding anything.

The cabinet maker, Arrod, also provides little useful information. He suggests you speak with the Village Elder about such things, as few of the villagers have any knowledge of the Temple besides the basic history of the region. He does not seem to be hiding anything.

The teamster, Laugo, seems to be a nice enough man, and is happy to speak with you. Although is too is a relative newcomer to the village, he explains to you that he has lost one wagon and team to the bandits in the area. He doesn’t know if it has anything to do with the Temple or not, but the rumors of bandits and such are certainly true. He provides little information on the Temple, but makes a point of telling Jebediah that the traders are not to be trusted. He says nothing further. It seems that he may be hiding something, but he quickly excuses himself, saying he has to get back to work.

The cheesemaker and cowherd is an elderly man by the name of Nim. He spends a few moments chatting with Jebediah, but waves off the rumors of evil in the area. He seems to think that too many people are paranoid, and informs you that he has no doubts that the Temple is destroyed and its forces extinct. He attributes the stories of bandits to the fact that business has been excellent of late, and that brigands always follow where trade is good. You learn nothing new, and Nim seems to be telling the truth as he sees it.

Jebediah finds the blacksmith, Brother Smythe, pounding away furiously at his forge. The short, brawny man speaks with you only briefly, but you discover that he is the assistant to the Druid of the Grove, Jaroo. He suggests that you speak with the Druid for the information that you seek. He then turns back to the forge.

The stonemason is not at home, but Jebediah is told that he can be found overseeing the construction of the new fortifications around Burne and Rufus’ tower. Jebediah tries to seek him out, but the man is nowhere to be found. The workers all claim that he was here a short time ago.

The carpenter, Yentum, is another newcomer to the village. He too has nothing worthwhile to relate to Jebediah. He simply goes about his work, and doesn’t take too much stock in the rumors of evil in the area. He seems to be telling the truth.

The wheel/wainwright is a middle aged man named Jasc. He doesn’t impart much information about the Temple, but says if there is any evil in the village it is that no-good Druid of the Grove. Jasc seems to believe the man is practicing evil arts, and holds many of the village folk under some mystic charm. While he seems to be telling the truth, Jebediah also detects the smell of alcohol on the man’s breath.

The last person on Jebediah’s list for the day is Marty the Leatherworker, who again knows little of the Temple besides the local history. He did live in the village during the time when the Temple held sway, though, and can speak on the vileness and despicable acts that the Temple folk inflicted upon the innocent. Although he doesn’t know much about the rumors of evil, he claims that one night, just a few weeks ago, that he saw a demon on the outskirts of town. He claims that it was a huge, hairy looking beast, twice the size of a man, with large twisted horns and long serpent-like tail, wielding a large axe. He says he reported it to the village elder, but when some of the militia investigated, they found nothing. Marty appears to be telling the truth, and doesn’t seem to be hiding anything.

Upon returning to Burne, and showing him the King’s writ, the mage seems most interested in helping Jebediah. Although Burne is an agent of the Viscount of Verbobonc, and not the King of Furyondy, the two good realms are closely allied. He agrees to provide you with two men-at-arms to protect you while you are in the village.[/sblock]

A chat with Burne[sblock]
Concerning symbols, Jebediah is told that each type of elemental evil has a symbol associated with it: Square for Water, triangle for Earth, circle for Air, and two squares laid over one another to form a sort of eight-pointed star for Fire. 

Generally, followers of Elemental Earth wore brown, followers of Fire wore red, Water wore green and Air wore gray. Additionally, some followers did not follow any particular elemental evil, and simply pledge their loyalty to the quadrate system...these types generally dressed in garments of black coloration. 

Additionally, the Lord Wizard Burne said he would do some research to try and find some more information that would be of use to Jebediah. He asked Jebediah to check back with him in a few days.
[/sblock]
Interviews:

[sblock]
Thomas quickly ushers in the first of the interviews, and Jebediah gets to work asking his questions and such. There are five adventurer types that show up to express their interest:

*Spugnois:* Spugnois appears to be a mage of some sort, though he tells you that he is a scholar interested only in studying magical writings and such. He has come to the area to search for old scrolls and books, as he had heard rumors that there were many rare magics used by the Temple in its heyday. He claims that he has learned that a Wizard inhabited the ruined Moathouse outside of the village, and that he is planning on searching it soon. He appears to be telling the truth.

*Zert:* Zert is a well-built warrior type, clad in scale armor. He claims to know nothing of the Temple, and says that he is simply looking for work as a man-at-arms. He says that he is a veteran of many wars and such that have been fought over the last decade, and has always worked as a mercenary of sorts. Jebediah can tell that this man is outright lying, and that he knows much more about the Temple than he is letting on.

*Kobort:* Companion of Turuko (below), Kobort is a huge, lumbering warrior in banded armor. He knows little of the Temple beyond simple rumors, and he and his companion are simply looking for work. He doesn’t appear to be lying, although he answers many of your questions by telling you to speak with Turuko, who would know more about that sort of thing.

*Turuko:* A short, slim man of Baklunish origin, Turuko dresses in simple robes. He professes no love of combat, but says that it is how he and his companion Kobort have made their living. They had come to Hommlet upon hearing rumors of bandits and such in the area, hoping to find work as guards or mercenaries. He can tell you only the basic background of the Temple, although he hints that he may know more. However, he says that it is unwise to speak of such subjects until you know who you can and can’t trust. He appears to be telling the truth in his statements.

*Elmo:* Elmo is a tall and well-built man dressed in dirty leathers, with greasy brown locks and dull eyes. He smells of alcohol, and by the way he staggers upon entering the room, Jebediah has a suspicion that he may already be drunk. His speech is slow and halting, and he gives the impression of lacking somewhat in intelligence. Elmo claims to be a mercenary looking for work, and explains that he has lived in Hommlet his whole life. When questioned about the Temple, he tells Jebediah that much evil still lurks in the Temple ruins, and that if you are truly interested in the history of the place, you should investigate the ruins themselves. He warns you that none have ever returned from exploring the remains of the place, though, and that you should be extremely careful. After the interview ends, Jebediah is stuck with the impression that the man is much more intelligent then he is letting on, and that the drinking is possibly a ruse of some type.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 16, 2006)

Ciaran apCallain
Human (Flan) Storm Wizard 4
XP: 8333
True Neutral




 
Str 10
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 19
Wis 12
Cha 11

BAB +2 AC 12 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 10) HP 20

Fort +3 Ref +3 Will +5

Languages: Common, Flan, Old Oeridian, Giant, Auran

Feats: Scribe Scroll, Animal Affinity, Skill Focus (Concentration), Sudden Widen

Skills:
Concentration +12 (+2 Con, 7 ranks, +3 SF)
Craft (Alchemy) +8 (+4 Int, 4 ranks)
Handle Animal +4 (0 Cha, 2 ranks, +2 AA)
Knowledge (Arcana) +11 (+4 Int, 7 ranks)
Knowledge (Geography) +11 (+4 Int, 7 ranks)
Knowledge (Nature) +11 (+4 Int, 7 ranks)
Knowledge (The Planes) +6 (+4 Int, 2 ranks)
Ride +6 (+2 Dex, 2 ranks, +2 AA)
Spellcraft +13 (+4 Int, 7 ranks, +2 synergy)

Spellbook:
Level 0: All
Level 1: Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Disguise Self, Grease, Identify, Jump, Lesser Orb of Electricity, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Obscuring Mist, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, Shocking Grasp, Jet of Steam
Level 2: Gust of Wind, Glitterdust, Web, Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility, Fireburst, Electric Vengeance, Kelgore's Grave Mist, Wall of Gloom, Seeking Ray

Typical Spells Prepared:
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Jet of Steam, Magic Missile
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Seeking Ray, Scorching Ray

Animals:
Galliard, Hawk Familiar (100 gp)
[sblock=Galliard]
Tiny Magical Beast
HD 4, HP 10, AC 19 (+2 Size, +3 Dex, +4 Natural)
Initiative +3, Speed 10 (Fly 60)
BAB +2, Grapple -8
Attack Talons +7, 1d4-2 damage
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +6
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 14, Cha 6
Listen +4, Spot +16
Alertness, Weapon Finesse
Improved Evasion, Shared Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells, Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]
Encraidd, Heavy Warhorse (400 gp)
[sblock=Encraidd]
Large Animal
HD 4d8+12, HP 30, AC 17 (-1 Size, +1 Dex, +4 Natural, +3 Armor)
Initiative +1, Speed 50
BAB +3, Grapple +11
Attack 2 Hooves +6 (1d6+4), Bite +1 (1d4+2)
Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Listen +5, Spot +4
Endurance, Run
Low-Light Vision, Scent
Tricks: Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel
[/sblock]

Equipment:
Military Saddle (20 gp)
Bit and Bridle (2 gp)
Saddle Bags (4 gp)
Studded Leather Barding (100 gp)
Spell Component Pouch (5 gp)
Spellbook (15 gp)
Scroll of Identify (125 gp, bought)
Scrolls, Crafted: (total 25 gp, 2 xp, Level 1 caster)
Jump, Color Spray
Scroll, Mage Armor (75 gp, 3 xp, Level 3 caster)
Scroll, Scorching Ray (75 gp, 6 xp, Level 3 caster)
Scroll, See Invisibility (75 gp, 6 xp, Level 3 caster)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2 (100 gp)
Oil of Shillelagh x2 (100 gp)
Club
Light Crossbow (35 gp)
20 Crossbow Bolts (2 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Winter Blanket (5 sp)
6 Scroll Cases (6 gp)
Ink and Inkpen (8 gp and 1 sp)
10 sheets parchment (2 gp)
Flint and Steel (1 gp)
Signal Whistle (8 sp)
Sunrod x4 (8 gp)
Thunderstone (30 gp)
Traveler's Outfit

26 gp, 7 sp, 10 cp
Small Blue Sapphire (700gp)
Small Red Ruby (700gp)
Small Emerald (700gp)
White Opal (1000gp)
1525 gp

Ciaran apCallain is one of the native Flan, hailing from Tenh. Trained for a nomadic existence by his tribe, he was ready to become a hunter on horseback. Then, his gift for magic surfaced. He was quickly banished from his tribe and deemed unlucky, for "a storm brewed inside him, and nothing good would follow," the tribe's wise woman proclaimed. As he left, the forces of Iuz overran his tribe.

Ciaran wandered for a time, despairing that he was cursed, and fearing what the "storm" meant. Nothing good came from the Flan studying magic, he was told. Over time during his travels, though, he witnessed good men perform bad deeds, and bad people perform acts of kindness. He decided that his own choices will bring about good or evil, and that it is not up to just the gods. With this philosophy, he was ready to study magic in earnest when he found himself in Hommlet. There, he worked as a stablehand as he practiced the arcane arts.

Ciaran is typical for the Flan, with black, curly hair, swarthy skin, and a compact body. He stands only about 5' 7" and weighs 150 lbs. He still dresses in the traditional fringed leathers of his homeland, and wears warpaint when he expects a significant battle during the day. He has adopted the Thunderbird as his totem, and prays to Beory for guidance.

[sblock=credit]
Photo by Eric Lafforgue.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 11, 2007)

[sblock='Shoon']
	
	



```
Name: Shoon
Class: Monk 4
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: LG
Deity: Pelor

Str: 13 +1		Level: 4		XP: 6000
Dex: 18 +4		BAB: +3			HP: 23 of 23
Con: 10 +0		Grapple: +4
Int: 13 +1		Speed: 40 ft.
Wis: 16 +3		Init: +8
Cha: 10 +0		

	Base	Armor	Shield	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	0	0	+4	0	0	+3	16
Touch: 17	Flatfooted: 13

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort: 	4	+4	+0	0
Ref: 	7	+4	+3	0
Will: 	7	+4	+3	0 +2 Against Enchantment

Weapon			Attack		Damage		Critical	Range
Unarmed strike		+6		1d8+1		x2
Quarterstaff		+4		1d6+1		x2
Kama			+6		1d6+1		x2
Siangham		+6		1d6+1		x2
Sai			+6		1d4+1		x2		10
Masterwork Nunchaku	+6		1d6+1		x2

Languages:
Common
Celestial

Abilities:
Evasion
Unarmed Strike
Flurry of blows +1/+1
Stunning Fist x4
Still Mind
Ki Strike (magic)
Slow Fall (20 feet)

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike
Stunning Fist
Deflect Arrows
Weapon Finesse
Improved Initiative
Combat Expertise

Skills				Total	Ranks	Mod	Misc
Appraise			1	0	1	
Balance				12	6	4	2
Climb				7	6	1	
Craft				1	0	1	
Escape Artist			10	6	4	
Forgery				1	0	1	
Heal				6	3	3	
Hide				3	0	3	
Jump				9	6	1	2
Listen				6	3	3	
Move Silently			3	0	3	
Ride				3	0	3	
Search				1	0	1	
Sense Motive			3	0	3	
Spot				5	2	3	
Survival			3	0	3	
Swim				1	0	1	
Tumble				12	6	4	2
Use Rope			5	0	3	2 +2 with silk rope
```
[sblock='Inventory']
	
	



```
Equipment:				Cost		Weight		Armor/Shield Bonus
Monk’s Outfit				5 gp		2 lb.
Backpack				2 gp		2 lb.
Quarterstaff				-		4 lb.
Kama					2 gp		2 lb.
Siangham				3 gp		1 lb.
Sai x4					4 gp		4 lb.
Masterwork Nunchaku			302 gp		2 lb.

Inside Backpack:
Grappling Hook				1 gp		4 lb.
Rope, Silk				10 gp		5 lb.
Climber’s Kit				80 gp		5 lb.
Healer’s Kit x2				100 gp		10 lb.
Total Weight: 40 lb.

Heavy Warhorse				400 gp		-
Bit and bridle				2 gp		1 lb.
Pack Saddle				5 gp		20 lb.
Wagon					35 gp		400 lb.

In Pack Saddle / Wagon
Monk’s Outfit (spare)			5 gp		2 lb.
Tent					10 gp		20 lb.
Bedroll					1 sp		5 lb.
Flint and steel				1 gp		-
Trail Rations x20			10 gp		20 lb.
Feed x4					2 sp		40 lb.
Water Skin				1 gp		4 lb.
Masterwork Manacles, good lock x5	650 gp		15 lb.
Masterwork Manacles, good lock S x3	390 gp		9 lb.
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x 3		150 gp		?
Bullseye Lantern			12 gp		3 lb
Hooded Lantern				7 gp		2 lb.
Oil Flank x7				7 sp		7 lb.
Chest with good lock			82 gp		25 lb.

Money: 283 gp

		Light		Medium		Heavy		Lift		Drag
Weight Limit:	50 lb. or less	51-100 lb.	100-150 lb.	300 lb.		750 lb.
```
[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock='Description']Age: 18
Height:  5’ 10”
Weight: 137
Eyes: greenish blue
Hair: Blond
Skin: tanned

Shoon's hair is short though not short enough to make you think it would stick up in the way it does.  He has a lean, athletic build.  He wears relatively practical, loose clothes that wouldn't make him stand out as someone who might be skilled in combat were it not for the Kama and Siangham secured at his waist.

As a child, Shoon was left with a Monastery of the Scarlet Brotherhood for reasons he is unaware of to this day.  He learned nothing of morality for most of his childhood, learning only to follow orders.  One day in his fifteenth year however, he met a cleric of Pelor who inspired him.  Filled with thoughts of a greater purpose, he escaped the monastery, and ventured forth into the world.  He found that his talents were particularly suited to bounty hunting, and so that is the profession he took up.  

In his travels he met Anemone Dufresne, a young cleric of Pelor who for reasons he is not entirely sure of decided to join him.  In any case he started to become quite infatuated with her, but unfortunately one of the things he'd never been taught in his stunted upbringing was how to talk to women.  Eventually she did realize how he felt, and it seemed like she felt the same way, but his continued social ineptitude repulsed her and one day while they were staying at an inn, she ran off with the Bard that had been singing there that night.  When he awoke to found her gone he remembered seeing her talking to the bard the night before and the way she had reacted to him and immediately decided that he had kidnapped her.  Thus began his pursuit after her and the Bard.

His travels eventually led him to Hommlet where he stayed the night at the Inn there, unaware of the evils that were brewing nearby. 


Anemone Dufresne, brunete with amber eyes, fair skin, about average height, and very attractive, because I lack of better words. Please feel free to use my character's background to make a fool of him.  
[/sblock]
Sorry I don't have much fluff yet.  I had some for this sharacter but it was terrible, then I made some more but it only worked in the setting he was originally in.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2008)

*Map Post*

Maps for Level 2, and for Level 3


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 14, 2009)

Aeron, the Last Prophet of Caria 
[sblock=Sheet]Male Human Cleric of Pelor 4 (XP: 6,000)
NG

Str 14 -- (6 pts) 
Dex 10 -- (2 pts) 
Con 14 -- (6 pts) 
Int 12 -- (4 pts)
Wis 18 -- (13 pts + level 4 bonus)
Cha 14 -- (6 pts)

Hit Points 31
AC 20 (+8 mwk full plate, +2 heavy steel shield, +0 Dex), Touch 10, Flat 19
Init +0
BAB +3, Grap +5
Speed 20 (base 30, load 93/58, heavy armor)
Fort +6 (4 +2 CON), Ref +1 (1 +0 DEX), Will +8 (4 +4 WIS)

+6 Melee, heavy mace +1, 1d8+3, 20/x2
+5 Melee, silvered heavy mace, 1d8+1, 20/x2
+5 Melee, club, 1d6+2, 20/x2

Medium, 5'8", 190 lbs., 26 yrs old
Black hair, Blue eyes, Pale skin

Speaks common and celestial

+9 Concentration (7 + 2 Con)
+11 Heal (7 + 4 Wis)
+8 Knowledge (religion) (7 + 1 Int) synergy to turning checks
+8 Knowledge (planes) (7 + 1 Int)

Feats
-Extra Turning
-Improved Turning
-Extend Spell

Human Traits
-Bonus feat and skill

Cleric Abilities
-Aura (Ex): aura of good
-Glory Domain: +2 on turning checks and +1d6 turning damage
-Sun Domain: 1/day greater turning in place of regular turning (undead normally turned are destroyed)
-Spontaneous Casting: can spontaneously cast cure spells by losing prepared spells
-Turn Undead (Su): as level 5 cleric; 9 times/day; 1d20+6 (+ 2 Cha + 2 Know [rel] + 2 glory domain); 3d6+6 turning damage

Spells Prepared
0th- detect magic, create water, light, guidance, guidance
1st- bless, bless, disrupt undead (D), protection from evil, protection from evil
2nd- bless weapon (D), restoration (lesser), bull's strength, spiritual weapon

Mwk Full Plate (worn, 50 lb)
Cleric’s Vestments (worn, 0 lb) 0gp
Wooden Holy Symbol (worn around neck, 0 lb) 1 gp
Wooden Holy Symbol (worn, ring on right 3rd finger, 0 lb) 1 gp

Heavy Mace, silvered (belt left, 8 lb) 102 gp
Heavy Mace +1 (belt left, 8 lb)
Scroll Case (belt front, 0.5 lb) 1 gp

Backpack (center back, 2 lb) 2 gp
Heavy Steel Shield (strapped to backpack, 15 lb) 20 gp
Bedroll (under backpack, 5 lb) 0.1 gp

Mirror, small steel (backpack, 0.5 lb) 10 gp
Rations, 2 days (backpack, 2 lb) 1 gp
Waterskin (backpack, 4 lb) 1 gp
Everburning Torch (backpack, 1 lb) 110 gp
Holy Water x 2 (backpack, 2 lb) 50 gp
Club (backpack, 3 lb) 0 gp

Wand of _lesser vigor_; 43 charges 
Wand of _lesser vigor_; 50 charges 

Riding Horse (provided by the crown)

Coins- 47 gp, 3 sp, 5 cp (backpack)[/sblock][sblock=Background]Aeron was born and raised in the secluded community of Caria, of about only 60 adults (and fewer children). His community was virtually unknown to the rest of the world, and the world was unknown or ignored by the community. The small village was entirely self-sufficient, surviving by foraging, hunting, and gardening. Because of this, Aeron, and all the children of the community, were essentially reared by the whole village, and all the children were like siblings.

Being so small, the village had only one figure of authority: the Prophet. The Prophet was not even truly an authority figure, in the traditional sense, in that he/she was more of a councilor, teacher, and mediator rather than a ruler. The Prophet was also blessed with some small ability to heal. While the Prophet, and indeed the village as a whole, did not worship any deity (they didn’t believe such existed), they venerated the land and the “sun spirit” as the force behind their lives. It was believed to be this force that gave the Prophet power and wisdom. The only thing binding a Prophet was that at some time the Prophet would foresee his/her own death and, knowing it to be coming soon, would choose a replacement. The Prophets always said that the sun spirit would tell them to whom they should pass the role.

Even when Aeron was a young child, some of the villagers believed that he would be destined to be the Prophet some day. He had a natural intuition, almost like a sixth sense. He was also good at aiding others. Aeron helped tend the ill, and sometimes predicted changes in the weather. He even believed he could sometimes sense the sun spirit. Aeron also had a strong presence and character. He found ways to inspire both the children and adults. Somehow even the children that were envious of him all liked him.

Despite all of this, Aeron himself did not want to become the Prophet. As intuitive and personable as he was, he was sometimes prone to dark moods. When these odd times hit him, he wanted nothing to do with anyone. He didn't see himself as the leader of these people. Oddly, or perhaps actually not, the Prophet alone seemed to understand his plight. The current Prophet was Saevel, and he always told Aeron that if his heart longed for a solitary life, that is what he should seek. Despite the fact that Aeron did not want to become the next Prophet, he found himself more often in Saevel’s company than anyone else’s.

Because of the relationship they had forged and Saevel’s insistence that Aeron pursue his own life, Aeron felt very betrayed when Saevel pronounced one morning that the sun spirit revealed Saevel's coming death and named Aeron as his successor. Despite the fact that the villagers assumed Aeron would be the Prophet, they were also taken aback. Saevel was not even yet 45 years old, while Aeron was still a child barely past 16. Unable to contain his bitterness and sorrow, Aeron quickly ran out of the village, climbed into a tree, and cursed his life until he fell asleep. Saevel implored the people to let him go, saying that Aeron would return as the sun spirit would dictate.

Aeron awoke in the night to the sounds of his people screaming. Caria was being attacked. He ran to the edge of the village and was shocked to see a horde of fiendish monsters and undead slaughtering his people. By the light of the full moon he could well see the forms of humans lying motionless among the burning homes. He despaired. There was nothing that could be done. It seemed that it was over before he even reached the village. Aeron had decided to vanish into the forest when he saw the most horrid sight he has ever seen. In the middle of the village a walking corpse was eating the face of a dead man. But Aeron could tell by the staff lying next to the form that it was the body of Saevel. Consumed with rage, Aeron ran to grab a burning stick from one of the houses. He swiped at the corpse, and it fled. He ran out to Saevel and knelt by his desecrated form. Aeron began to sob immediately, as Saevel's blood soaked into his clothing, not even noticing the undead moving toward this one last living man. As he sobbed, one of the wicked creatures laughed. The hideous noise was only barely recognizable as such, but it was indeed a laugh.

Aeron grabbed the Prophet’s staff and slowly stood to meet the gaze of these foul creatures. Soaked in blood, face full of tears, he stood resolute before them. Saevel, the Prophet, was dead. Aeron had been named, which meant that whether he wanted or not, though his people were all dead, he was now the Prophet of Caria. Aeron summoned all his will, and in a voice steady and proud called to the creatures: “By will of the Prophet, you shall leave NOW!”

Silence. The creatures did not stir. Aeron didn’t even know if they had understood him. It was almost as if his words alone had caused them to be taken aback. Then, the monster in front laughed again. A black “something” flew at Aeron’s face. He dodged, but there was another. And then…darkness….

****
An odd sensation. Bumping, moving.
“Wha…”
“Not yet. Rest child.”

****
The sensation again. Yes, I am awake. I am being carried. Strong gentle hands.
“Yes, dear child, you may rouse for a bit.”
“S…Saevel?”
“No, my son. I am not he.”
“Let me walk. Why can I not see? Who are you?”
“Remain calm, child. Had I meant harm, it would be done by now. You cannot yet walk on your own, and your eyesight will come back soon. You will see the sun again.”
“But who are you?”
“So inquisitive. Yes, you must rest more.”

****
“…but I sensed something. I tell you, Father Orlpar, the boy is special.” A female voice? But I thought it was a he.
“Yes, Amra, but bring him inside. He has obviously been through a great deal.” That one is male, but not the same.
“Whe…where is the other?” Aeron softly asked.
“My goodness!” Amra exclaimed. "The boy is coming around."
“What other, child?” Orlpar asked. “There was no one with you.”
Aeron opened his eyes, and was amazed. The two standing over him where surely humans, but they looked not like his brethren. And the place he was in had an intricate feel he admired, but it was nothing like the simple work his people did. And so many people…
“Oh, Father, by the look on his face, he must be one of those reclusive folk that has never seen a city before.”
“Fear not child. You are at the house of Pelor, the Shining One.”

****
Aeron spent the next few years or so leaning to be a cleric of Pelor. The clergy are quite scholarly and taught him many things. He came to realize that the sun spirit that he and his people had been so connected to was in fact Pelor, and the powers the Prophets had were actually divine. He also came to think that the man who had saved him and brought him to the city may actually have been the Shining One himself. The clergy believed it to be possible as well.

He focused his main attention upon learning about the creatures that were responsible for the destruction of his people. He knows that time will give him the strength to right the wrongs that occurred.

Aeron, after training, left the city to search out the evil that he seeks to destroy. He has traveled to a couple of places, sometimes at the mere rumor of undead. Now he's caught wind of the trouble in Hommlet. Perhaps, in this place that once held such great evil, Aeron will be able to do the work of his master. His determination is matched by his overwhelming sense of what is good.

****
“I thank you, sir. I don’t know what we would have done if you hadn’t found the cultist raising the zombies.”
“Think nothing of it, madam. No, please keep your gold. You have more need for it.”
“Thank you, sir. What did you say your name was again?”
“I am Aeron, the Last Prophet of Caria.”[/sblock][sblock=Personality]To those that do not know him well, Aeron seems quite serious, perhaps even severe at times. Those that know him, however, know that he has a strong compassion that he keeps buried from harm. Most of the time Aeron is gentle, kind, and patient. He is always eager to help. However, sometimes Aeron gets in a dark mood. At these times he is just as helpful, but he is curt rather than kind. When he is in these moods he tends to act quickly and decisively, and he will not suffer "the ignorance of fools." These moods rarely last long, however, as Aeron's compassion cannot be stifled.[/sblock][sblock=Description]Aeron is of average build. His appearance varies depending upon whether he is having one of his moods. Normally, he appears well-kempt: shaved clean and armor polished. He is fairly attractive, and looks attentive to those around him. However, when Aeron is in one of his dark moods, he will neglect shaving. At these times he looks quite disheveled, and the look on his face is severe. His clear blue eyes, rather than looking attentive, seem to stare coldly through anyone that meets his gaze. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 14, 2009)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Vaseda
[B]Class:[/B] Focused Conjuration Specialist 3 / Master Specialist 1 (CM70)[b]Starting Level[/b]: 4
[B]Race:[/B] Grey Elf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Free City of Greyhawk
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]LN

[B]Str:[/B] 08 -1 (2)	[B]Level:[/B] 4	[B]XP[/B]: 8,350
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (4)	[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B] 17/17
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +0	
[B]Int:[/B] 21 +5 (17)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]1 INT
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (4)	[B]Init:[/B] +2		[B]Spell Save:[/B] +5
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (4)	[B]ACP:[/B] -0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+0	+0	+2	+0	+0	+0	12
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+2	+1	+1	+0
[B]Ref:[/B]	+3	+1	+2	+0
[B]Will:[/B]	+6	+5	+1	+0
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]


[B]Notes:[/B] Will not use a manufactured weapon.

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Elven, Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal, Terran

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

[b]Gray Elf:[/b]
+2 dexterity / +2 intelligence / -2 strength / -2 constitution (already included)
Immune to magical sleep
+2 racial bonus to saves vs. enchantments
Low-light vision
[s]Proficient with longsword, rapier, longbow & shortbow[/s] For RP reasons I give this up freely.
+2 racial bonus on listen, search, and spot checks
Notice secret doors

[b]Wizard (Focused Conjuror):[/b]
Familiar / Alertness, etc. - traded familiar for Rapid Summons ability in UA (Summoning spells are now a standard action)
Bonus Feats (already included)
High intelligence gains bonus spells daily
Specialist gets 1 extra conjuration spell/level/day
Focused specialists get two extra spell slots at each level for the specialty spells, and give up one general slot.
They also take an additional forbidden school
Forbidden Schools - Necromancy, Enchantment, & Evocation

[B]Feats: [/B] 
Spell Focus (Conjuration)  (1st) 
Augment SUmmons [free to wizard - traded Scribe Scroll for it] 
Summon Elemental (CM 47) - +1 to CL of summoning spells, can summon elementals (RESERVE FEAT)
Skill Focus (Spellcraft) (Bonus - MS 1)


[B]Code:
                           Skill     Ability             Misc. 
Skill Name 	          Modifier   Modifier   Ranks    Modifier
Concentration                +8        +1        7 
Bluff			     +4	       +1	 3 (6 points)
Knowledge (Arcana)           +12	+5	 7       
Knowledge (Architecture)     +6 	+5	  1
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)    +9 	+5	  4
Knowledge (History)          +7 	+5	  2
Knowledge (Nature)           +10 	+5	  5
Knowledge (Religion)         +10 	+5	  5
Knowledge (Planes)           +10 	+5	  5
Spellcraft		     +17	+5	  7       2 [Knowledge, arcane] +3 (Skill Focus)


[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:					Cost	Weight[/B]
Spellbook					15gp	1lb	
Spell Component Pouch				 5gp    1lb
Arcanist's Gloves (MIC 72)          	 	500gp    -
Cloak of Resistance 		   		1000gp	1lb
Everfull Mug   (MIC 160)            		200gp    - 
Everlasting Rations (MIC 160)       		350gp    2 lbs
Wand of Orb of Acid, Lesser (lvl 1 CL)		750gp	- 
Traveler's Outfit				1 gp	5 lbs
Belt Pouch					1 gp	1 lb
Backpack                                        2 gp    2 lbs
Bedroll						1 sp    5 lbs
Tome of Worldly Memory				1500gp  1 lb

[sblock=Tome of Worldly Memory]
3/day - spend a standard action to review book, gain +5 on a single knowledge check
[/sblock]

[sblock=Arcanist's Gloves]
2/day - add 2 to the caster level of the next 1st level spell you cast before end of next turn
[/sblock]

[sblock=Eternal Wand]
2/day - Cast Identify as a 1st level wizard
[/sblock]

[sblock=Everfull Mug]
3/day - fill mug with 12 oz of water, cheap ale, or watery wine
[/sblock]

[sblock=Everlasting Rations]
1/day - creates enough trail rations for 1 Medium sized creature.
[/sblock]


[B]Total Weight:[/B]19lbs	[B]Money:[/B] 25gp 9sp Xcp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	30	60	90	180	450
```
[sblock=Spells]
*Spells *

Spells/day:
0   - 4 + 3 (Conj) 
1st - 3 + 3 (Conj) + 2(High Int)
2nd - 2 + 3 (Conj) + 1(High Int)


[sblock=Spells Known from levelling

0 - All, except Evocation, Enchantment, & Necromancy
1st - 10 (3 (lvl1) + 5 (high int) + 2 (lvl2)) - Grease*, Mage Armor*, Obscuring Mist*, Summon Monster I**, Wall of Smoke*, Shield, Color Spray, Ray of Clumsiness, Benign Transportation*, Orb of Acid, Lesser*
2nd - 4 (lvls 3 & 4) - Summon Monster II**, Web*, Glitterdust*, Rope Trick
3rd - 0

* are Conjuration spells
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Known Scribing
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/257704-rhuns-greyhawk-omega-ooc-thread-toee-new-6.html

Barred Schools: Evocation, Enchantment, & Necromancy
1st - 
2nd - Ice Knife* (SpC), Cloud of Bewilderment* (SpC), Chain of Eyes (SpC)
3rd - Icelance* (SpC), Acid Breath* (SpC), Protection from Energy, Haste, Gaseous Form
* are Conjuration spells

Total Cost = 1050gp:
1st: 0 x  50gp = 
2nd: 3 x 100gp = 300
3rd: 5 x 150gp = 750

[/sblock]

Typical Spells Memorized:

0 -  Acid Splash (3)*, Detect magic (2), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
1st - Grease*(2), Summon Monster I (3)**, Mage Armour*, Wall of Smoke*, Obscuring Mist*
2nd - Summon Monster II**(2), Web*, Glitterdust*(2), Rope Trick
3rd - n/a

Save DC's*:

0 - 15
1 - 16
2 - 17



*If Conjuration +1 to DC of saving throw (Spell Focus)
**Summoning Spells

[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 23, 2009)

*Bellus Mughandle*

[sblock=Bellus Mughandle]
[imager]http://www.planetbaldursgate.com/bgda2/character/rogue/rogue.jpg[/imager]
Bellus isn't the kind of dwarf you want to bring home to mother, unless your mother's into protection rackets, fencing stolen goods, and sometimes breaking a leg or two. Among the urchins and gangs of Greyhawk City, Bellus is a known face, a low-level enforcer and troubleshooter. It's a rough life, but the perks make it worthwhile. Bellus might live in the lower-class quarter, but he doesn't live like it. He eats well, drinks well, has his pick of the ladies (especially when he's got the coin to spend), and more than few wannabe hoodlums look up to him as someone who's paid his dues and made good.

One of those wannabes is Mick Silverblade, a scrawny half-elf with a smart mouth and a light touch. Bellus hasn't heard from Mick in a while, and the grizzled dwarf got curious. (Not worried, mind you; just curious.) Mick's mother hadn't seen the lad in days. Bellus asked around and found out that Mick left Greyhawk City for the Hommlet-Nulb area, drawn by rumors of a gang paying easy gold for ready blades.

"Oh, I don't like the sound of that," Mick's mother said. "Ya gotta fetch him back, Bellus. Ya just gotta. He'll lis'n to ya."

Bellus promised Momma Silverblade that he'd see what he could do, and when Bellus Mughandle makes a promise, he keeps a promise.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
Rogue 4; *XP* 7350
58-year-old male dwarf; *Alignment & Type* N Medium Humanoid (dwarf)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +6, Spot +6
*Language* Common, Dwarven, Orc, Undercommon
-----
*AC* 16 (+2 Dex, +4 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 16; +4 dodge bonus vs. giants, uncanny dodge
*hp* 30 (4 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +7, *Will* +4; +2 vs. poisons, +2 vs. spells and spell-like abilities, evasion, trap sense +1
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* masterwork morningstar +6 (1d8+3/x2), or
*Melee* masterwork morningstar +3 (1d8+9/x2 plus Intimidate check +11), or
*Ranged* masterwork light crossbow +6 (1d8/19-20, x2; range increment 80 ft.), or
*Ranged* masterwork light crossbow +6 (1d8+1 plus 1d6 electricity/19-20, x2; range increment 80 ft.)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +5; +4 to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground
*Atk Options* +1 attack rolls vs. goblinoids and orcs
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 17, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 12
*SQ* trapfinding
*Feats* Intimidating Strike (B), Power Attack (B), Open Minded (x2), Rapid Reload (B)
*Skills (Ranks)* Appraise +2 (+4 related to stone or metal), Bluff +6 (5), Climb +9 (7), Craft +2 (+4 related to stone or metal), Diplomacy +5 (0), Disable Device +9 (7), Gather Information +8 (5), Hide +8 (6), Intimidate +8 (5), Knowledge (local) +7 (5), Listen +6 (4), Move Silently +8 (6), Open Lock +9 (7), Search +9 (+11 related to unusual stonework) (7), Sense Motive +7 (5), Spot +6 (4), Use Magic Device +8 (7)
-----
*Possessions* _+1 studded leather, +1 shock crossbow bolts_ (x10), _cloak of resistance +1, elixir of hiding, elixir of sneaking, potion of cure moderate wounds_, masterwork morningstar, masterwork light crossbow, dagger, crossbow bolts (x10), backpack, bedroll, caltrops, belt pouches (x3), waterskin, thieves' tools, 6 pp, 11 gp, 9 sp
-----
*Features*
_Stonecunning:_ Notice unusual stonework within 10 ft. and intuit depth underground.

_Variant Rogue:_ Gain bonus feats as fighter. No sneak attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2010)

*Meddyg Dawnus*

IC Posting Conventions:
"Color & Quotes" = Speech
_Color & Italics_ = Thoughts


```
Name: Meddyg Dawnus         Age: 25
 Class: Cleric             Height: 6'4" 
  Race: Human (Suloise)    Weight: 175 lbs
  Size: Medium               Hair: White-Blond
Gender: Male                 Eyes: Sky Blue
 Align: Alignment            Skin: Milky White
 Deity: Phaulkon


Str: 10 +0 (02 p)     Level: 04             XP: 8350
Dex: 12 +1 (04 p)       BAB: +3             HP: 31
Con: 14 +2 (06 p)   Grapple: +3        Dmg Red: 0/anything
Int: 10 +0 (02 p)     Speed: 30'     Spell Res: None
Wis: 18 +4 (13 p)      Init: +1     Spell Save: 14 + SL
Cha: 16 +3 (10 p)       ACP: -0            ASF: NA


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Dodge  Misc
              16    10    +4     +1    +1    +0    +0    +0    +0     +0

                  Touch AC: 11              Flatfooted AC: 15


Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             02     1     +1          
Will:            08     4     +4          


Weapon                  Attack   Damage         Critical     Special
Darkwood Longbow          +9        1d8            20/x3     
Darkwood Shortspear       +4        1d6            20/x2     
Darkwood Shortspear (T)   +8        1d6            20/x2     


Languages: Common


Racial Traits:
    * 1 Extra Feat at 1st Level
    * 4 Extra Skill Points at 1st Level, 1/Level after 1st
    * Languages: Common


Class Abilities:
    * Weapon/Armor Proficiency: All Simple Weapons, All Armor/Shields
    * Turn/Rebuke Undead
    * Spell Casting
    * Domains:
      * Sky: Fly (as Spell) 1 Rnd/Lvl/Day (needn't be consecutive)
             Spot is a Class Skill
             Range Penalties are Halved (-1/Increment)
      * War: Weapon Focus w/ Deity's Favored Weapon (Longbow)


Feats:
    * (Human Bonus)  Rapid Metabolism
                      Heal Natural + Double CON Bonus/Day (No Rest)
                      Heal Double Natural + Dbl CON Bonus/Day
                        w/ Heal Check by Other (No Rest)
    * (Domain Bonus) Weapon Focus: Longbow
                      +1 TH w/ Longbow
    * (1st Level)    Zen Archery
                      Use WIS Modifier TH w/ Ranged Attacks
    * (3rd Level)    Healer's Touch
                      Healing Spells Maximized when used on Others


Skill Points: 21 (02 + INT Mod/Lvl (x4 @ 1st); 07 Pt Human Bonus)

Skills                Total   Rank  Ability  ACP   Misc
Appraise                0      0       0      0    
Balance                 1      0       1      0    
Bluff                   3      0       3      0    
Climb                   0      0       0      0    
Concentration           7      5       2      0    
Craft (Bowyer/Fletcher) 3      3       0      0    
Decipher Script                0       0      0    
Diplomacy               3      0       3      0    
Disable Device                 0       0      0    
Disguise                3      0       3      0    
Escape Artist           1      0       1      0    
Forgery                 0      0       0      0    
Gather Information      3      0       3      0    
Handle Animal                  0       3      0    
Heal                    9      5       4      0    
Hide                    1      0       1      0    
Intimidate              3      0       3      0    
Jump                    0      0       0      0    
Knowledge (Arcana)             0       0      0    
Knowledge (Dngnrng)            0       0      0    
Knowledge (Engnrng)            0       0      0    
Knowledge (Geography)          0       0      0    
Knowledge (History)            0       0      0    
Knowledge (Local)              0       0      0    
Knowledge (Nature)             0       0      0    
Knowledge (Nobility)           0       0      0    
Knowledge (Planes)             0       0      0    
Knowledge (Religion)    3      3       0      0    
Listen                  4      0       4      0    
Move Silently           1      0       1      0    
Open Lock                      0       1      0    
Perform (       )       0      0       3      0    
Profession                     0       4      0    
Ride                    1      0       1      0    
Search                  0      0       0      0    
Sense Motive            4      0       4      0    
Slight of Hand                 0       1      0    
Speak Language                 0       0      0    
Spellcraft                     0       0      0    
Spot                    9      5       4      0    
Survival                4      0       4      0    
Swim                    0      0       0      0    
Tumble                  0      0       1      0    
Use Magic Device               0       3      0    
Use Rope                1      0       1      0    

     * Situational Bonus not included in Total


Money
PP: 00     GP: 25    SP: 05     CP: 00


Equipment                      Cost     Weight
Explorer's Outfit                       
Holy Symbol (Silver)            25 gp   01  lb
Mithril Shirt                 1100 gp   10  lb
Mithril Buckler               1015 gp   02½ lb
Darkwood Composite Longbow     430 gp   01½ lb
Darkwood Shortspear (2)        662 gp   03  lb
Heward's Handy Haversack      2000 gp   05  lb
  Bedroll                       01 sp   00  lb
  Winter Blanket                05 sp   00  lb
  Rope (50', Silk)              10 gp   00  lb
  Grappling Hook                01 gp   00  lb
  Trail Rations (10 Days)       05 gp   00  lb
  Waterskin (Full)              01 gp   00  lb
  Flint & Steel                 01 gp   00  lb
  Healer's Kit (10)             50 gp   00  lb
  Artisan's Tools (B/F, MW)     55 gp   00  lb
  Arrows (40)                   02 gp   00  lb
  Holy Water (3)                75 gp   00  lb
  Alchemist's Fire (3)          60 gp   00  lb
  Potion (CLW: 6)              300 gp   00  lb
  Potion (CMW: 2)              600 gp   00  lb


                         Total Weight:  27  lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy    
Max Weight: 0-33   34-66    67-100
```

~~~~~~~

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 31/31       AC: 16   AC(T): 11  AC(FF): 15   Init: +01
  BAB: 03     Grapple:+03     ACP: 00     ASF: 00   Spot: +09

Weapon                  Attack   Damage         Critical     Special
Darkwood Longbow          +9        1d8            20/x3     
Darkwood Shortspear       +4        1d6            20/x2     
Darkwood Shortspear (T)   +8        1d6            20/x2     


Domain Powers:
    * Fly (4/4 Rnds/Day)

Prayers Available:
    * Orisons                * 1st Level
      * Guidance               * Raptor's Sight (D)
      * Guidance               * Bless
      * Purify Food & Drink    * Divine Favor
      * Resistance             * Magic Weapon
      * Resistance             * Shield of Faith

    * 2nd Level
      * Spiritual Weapon (D)
      * Aid
      * Bull's Strength
      * Restoration, Lesser
```
[/sblock]

~~~~~~~

*Background*

Meddyg is a Suel; he hails from the lands of the Frost Barbarians, cold and mountainous in the extreme northeast. He was scrawny and short of stature from his infancy, and for months after his birth his parents were uncertain if he would live. But live he did, and eventually his height actually became almost respectable. However, he remained scrawny and was never able to effectively wield the massive weapons favored by his people. Perhaps in compensation, he trained incessantly with the longbow and became a marksman without peer amongst his agelings in the clan.

Perhaps it was his birdlike frame, or perhaps his fascination with the longbow that led him to identify so strongly with the God Phaulkon. Regardless, when he came of age he chose to enter the temple, in service to the God of the Skies.

When he achieved his priesthood, Meddyg took to the road. He spent his days follow the tenets of Phaulkon, wandering where the sky-god led, and aiding those less able in defense of their homesteads. Much of his time and energy were also spent healing the victims of attacks once that defense was completed.

His wanderings gradually took him farther and farther afield until one day he realized he'd not seen his clan for months, and that he was many hundreds of miles south and west of his homeland. He'd been in a small village in the kingdom of Furyondy for weeks, teaching the citizens archery and helping them defend their village from a nearby band of outlaws - orcs and human thugs primarily.

The rulership of Furyondy heard of his aid and sent for him once the village was safe. They asked him to help them further - there was a small village to the southwest where some strange things had been happening. A party was already investigating, but their belief was that more help was needed. They sent him south to help in the investigation of the happenings in Hommlet.


*Appearance/Personality*
Meddyg is tall and very thin, and moves deliberately - others often say that he reminds them of a crane or heron. His coloring is typical of his people (the Suel): milky white skin and white-blonde hair, with sky blue eyes.

His travels have taught him the value of cooperation and getting along, and so he is friendly and open. His good nature and willingness to help have won him many friends in his travels.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 30, 2010)

*Thorfinn Gondolfssohn*


```
Name: Thorfinn Gondolfssohn             Age: 42
 Class: Ranger 1/Fighter 2/Monk 1      Height: 4'2"
  Race: Dwarf                          Weight: 175#
  Size: M                                Hair: Red
Gender: Male                             Eyes: Green
 Align: LG                               Skin: Pale

Str: 18/+4         Level: 4           XP:  
Dex: 14/+2           BAB: +3          HP: 33
Con: 14/+2         Speed: 20          SR: -
Int: 14/+2          Init: +2          DR: -
Wis: 14/+2                   
Cha:  8/-1             


          Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:        9     7     2          +2 vs Poison, +2 vs spells/spell-like abilities 
 Ref:        6     4     2          +2 vs spells/spell-like abilities  
Will:        6     2     2          +2 (feat), +2 vs spells/spell-like abilities 


        AC:   Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Dodge  CExp   Touch   Flatfooted   Special
Armoured 1:     28    10    11      5     2    0      0     0     0    (+3)     12        26       +4 vs giants
Armoured 2:     21    10     4      5     2    0      0     0     0    (+3)     12        19       +4 vs giants
Unarmoured:     14    10     0      0     2    0      0     0     0    (+3)     14        10       +2 (WIS), +4 vs giants                                   

                         
                    
Weapon:              Attack    Damage   Critical   Type   Special
Dwarven War Axe        +8      D10+4     20/x3       S    -2 to hit while using Tower Shield
Heavy Pick             +7       D6+4     20/x4       P    -2 to hit while using Tower Shield
Punch                  +7       D6+4     20/x2       B    -2 to hit while using Tower Shield


Languages: 

Common, Dwarven, Orc, Goblin

Racial Abilities:

Resistant to Magic
Darkvision 60'
Stonecunning
Stability - +4 vs trip/bull rush while standing on the ground
+1 attack bonus vs orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus to AC vs giants
+2 on Appraise and Craft (metal or stone) checks

Class Abilities:

Favoured Enemy (humans)
Wild Empathy - CHA check to influence non-domestic animals
Flurry of Blows (only while unarmoured)
   

Feats:
Iron Will (Level 1)
Track (Ranger bonus)
Exotic Armour Proficiency: Dwarven Plate (Level 3)
Close Quarters Fighting (Fighter bonus)
Low to the Ground (Fighter bonus)
Improved Unarmed Strike (Monk bonus)
Combat Expertise (Monk bonus)

  
    
Skill Points: (6+2)x4 + (4+2) + (2+2) x2

Skills                     Total   Rank   Ability  Misc
Appraise                     +3      1        2    +2 if metal or stone    
Balance
Bluff*        
Climb                        +5      1        4    -6 ACP
Concentration
Craft (Armoursmith)          +5      1        2    +2 (racial)
Craft (Weaponsmith)          +5      1        2    +2 (racial)
Decipher Script
Diplomacy                      
Disable Device          
Disguise                   
Escape Artist  
Forgery
Gather Information                  
Handle Animal 
Heal                         +6      4        2
Hide
Intimidate
Jump                         +5      1        4    -6 ACP
Knowledge (Arcana)      
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)    +7      5        2
Knowledge (Engineering) 
Knowledge (Geography) 
Knowledge (History)       
Knowledge (Local) 
Knowledge (Nature)           +7      5        2
Knowledge (Nobility) 
Knowledge (Planes)
Knowledge (Religion)                             
Listen*                      +6      4        2
Move Silently
Open Lock
Perform     
Profession (Soldier)         +5      3        2
Ride
Search                       +7      5        2
Sense Motive*                +6      4        2                               
Sleight of Hand 
Speak Language  
Spellcraft       
Spot*                        +6      4        2
Survival*                    +9      7        2    +2 to follow tracks, +2 underground/outdoors
Swim                         +5      1        4    -6 ACP
Tumble
Use Magic Device
Use Rope
                  
* +2 vs humans


Money
PP:        GP: 100     SP:       CP:   

Magic Items:

+1 Dwarven Plate (3650)
+1 Tower Shield (1180)

Equipment:

Item                                  Cost    Weight
MW Dwarven War Axe                    330       8
Chain Shirt                           100      25
Heavy Pick                              8       6
Metalworking tools                      5       5
Waterskin                               1       4
Backpack                                2       2
Hooded Lantern                          7       2 
Oil (1 flask)                           1       1 
Flint and steel                         1      -- 
Rope (hemp) 50'                        10       5
Belt Pouch (2)                          2       1 
10 torches                             .1      10
Bedroll                                .1       5
Blanket                                .5       3
Trail rations (6 days)                  3       6
Sack (2)                              0.2       1

                               Total Weight:  146lb
                             Carried weight:  115lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy 
Max Weight:  100    200      300
```
[sblock=Background]

*SERVICE RECORD – EYES ONLY*

*Name:* Thorfinn Gondolfssohn
*Unit:* 2nd KonigsDonnerKrieg
*Rank:* Corporal 2nd class

Service History

*Originating Unit:* 43rd Infantry
*Commander:* Sigurd Sigurdson
*Comments:* Pt Gondolffsohn displayed a degree of initiative and willingness to learn both during and after basic training. Recommended transfer to specialist unit where his talents might be more gainfully harnessed.

*Transfer Unit:* SchnellPfadSucher
*Commander:* Usta Gretarson
*Comments: * Pt Gondolffsohn quickly established himself as part of the unit, coping with basic training very easily. While he is not the most communicative of individuals, he is a good listener and responds well to direct leadership. He also excelled in trailcraft, and frankly I was disappointed when he chose not to continue with us, opting instead to serve his second mandatory tour with a Heavy Assault unit – I hope he finds time to keep his hand in with some of the skills we taught him although I fear hours of drilling will dampen his capacity to think on his feet.

*Second Term Unit:* SchwerHarnischAngriff
*Commander:* Mads Thorkilson
*Comments:* I was delighted to have Pt Gondolffsohn under my command for a term. Despite the comments made by Major Gretarson, I feel Pt Gondolffsohn found his true calling with us, proving to be adaptable, and able to cope with the rigours of our training program with relative ease. It is unusual to find someone with his willingness to learn – while he spent the requisite amount of time in the gymnasium with his fellow soldiers, he was a frequent visitor to the library, and picked up a deal more skill in maintaining his kit than most. While we wouldn't expect to be sent into action without our smiths and field engineers, his ability to turn his hand to repair work may serve him well in future. As he was coming to the end of his tour, he indicated a desire to stay on for an extra rotation, and I have no hesitation in writing a letter of commendation for whichever specialist unit he applies to join.

*Supplementary Duty:* UntergrundAbwehr
*Commander:* Ingo Freiburg
*Comments:* It's not often we get volunteers for our group, let alone someone who purposefully stays beyond his national service term, but Thorfinn came with a good letter of recommendation and quickly showed his aptitude for our methods. I could count the number of times he was pushed back  during the formation drills on the fingers of one hand, but he brought a rare perspective to our little unit. Often recruits find the 'Tunnel Rats' to be a bit claustrophobic, and coming from his background in the 'pathfinders' I wondered if he would be cut out for us; I'm happy to have been proved wrong, and was equally happy to recommend a promotion, even though if I recall correctly, Thorfinn was more interested in broadening his skills than advancement so he wasn't particularly enthusiastic about the idea. I'd say he would go far with his attitude, and yet he seems happy to stay in with the 'grunts' – if he re-enlists for another term, as he tells me he intends to, whoever gets him will have a fine soldier on their hands.

*Second Supplementary Duty:* OffenhandVerstand
*Commander:* Elsa Helgasdottir
*Comments:* I have to say I was very surprised when I got Corporal Gondolffsohn's request to spend some time with us. It's not a traditional path for a soldier to follow, and the circumstances were unusual to say the least; what with him already being past his mustering out date. It took him a little while to adjust to our way of thinking. I imagine going from spending most of his time in dark enclosed spaces to our more fluid way of life could be quite off-putting but rather than shy away from our unarmed combat training, he took to it with a rare determination. I'd go so far as to say he even impressed one or two of the instructors with his willingness to put aside his past training, and I think by the time he finished with us he had an appreciation of things sadly missing from most of his colleagues in the service. It is my understanding, he now wishes to be considered for a field posting, and I would support his application to join one of his choosing.

*Field Unit Commander's Comments:* Corporal Gondolffsohn has proved himself to be an exceptional soldier. He has supplemented his natural attributes with a diverse range of service postings, which have given him a broad range of skills in addition to mastery of several different fighting techniques. He has already been awarded the Malachite Service Pin, and I'm sure he will continue to serve His Majesty with distinction for many years to come.
  [/sblock]

[sblock=Description]
Thorfinn is a young dwarf of rather dour countenance. His red hair is closely cropped, and he keeps his beard plaited into 4 strands. He is rarely seen out of armour: an awesome piece of dwarven craftsmanship which makes him look like a miniature iron golem, so all-encompassing is it. Yet, for all the fact it must have seen a lot of use, it is very well kept, with very few scratches or dents evident. It has absolutely no decoration at all on it apart from four small symbols expertly engraved down the right arm. Closer inspection reveals them to be - in order from top to bottom - a tree, a shield, a mountain and a hand.

In his right hand he carries a huge rectangular shield, with a beautiful design of a stream running through a glade on the surface - obviously NOT dwarven work. In his other hand he has a more traditional implement: a large axe with a wickedly curved blade.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2011)

*Bellus Mughandle - Redux*

*Bellus Mughandle*
_Neutral Human Dwarf_
_Rogue 4 (variant*)_
_XPs: 7350_

*Age:* 58
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 4 ft. 5 in.
*Weight:* 155 lb.
*Eyes:* Violet
*Hair:* Coppery (red-brown)

*STR:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*DEX:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*CON:* 17 [+3] (6 points + 4th level ability increase)
*INT:* 14 [+2] (6 points)	
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*CHA:* 12 [+1] (6 points)

*HP: 30* (6 + 12 + 12 CON)
*Armor Class:* 16 (10 base + 4 armor + 2 dex)
- Flat-footed AC: 16 
- Touch AC: 12
*Initiative:* +2
*BAB:* +3
*Atttack:*
- Morningstar (MW) +6 (1d8+3/x2)
- Morningstar (MW) +3 (1d8+9/x2 plus Intimidate check +10)
- Light Crossbow (MW) +6 (1d8/19-20, 80' range increment)
- Light Crossbow (MW) +6 (1d8 + 1d6 shock/19-20, 80' range increment)

*Speed:* 20' (30’ base)

*FORT:* +5 (1 base + 3 con + 1 resistance)
*REFL:* +7 (3 base + 3 dex + 1 resistance)
*WILL:* +4 (1 base + 2 wis + 1 resistance)

*Languages Known*
- _Common_
- _Dwarven_
- _Orc_
- _Undercommon_

*Abilities:* 
- _Darkvision 60'_
- _Stonecutting_
- _Weapon Familiarity_
- _Stability_
- _+2 racial bonus on saving throws vrs poison_
- _+2 racial bonus on saving throws vrs spells and spell-like effects_
- _+1 attack vrs orcs and goblinoids_
- _+4 dodge bonus to AC vrs giant-type monsters_
- _+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks related to stone or metal_
- _+2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to stone or metal_
- _Trapfinding_
- _Trap sense +1_
- _Evasion_
- _Uncanny Dodge_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Open Minded_
- _Intimidating Strike (B)_
2nd Level
- _Power Attack (B)_
3rd Level
- _Open Minded_
4th Level
- _Rapid Reload (B)_

*Skills:*
- _Appraise +2/+4 (0 ranks, +2 int/+2 race when related to stone or metal)_ 
- _Bluff +6 (5 ranks, +1 cha)_
- _Climb +7 (5 ranks, +2 str)_
- _Craft +2/+4 (0 ranks, +2 int/+2 race when related to stone or metal))_
- _Diplomacy +5 (2 ranks, +1 cha, +2 "synergy" )_
- _Disable Device +11 (7 ranks, +2 dex, +2 equipment)_
- _Gather Information +8 (5 ranks, +1 cha, +2 "synergy")_
- _Hide +9 (5 ranks, +2 dex, +2 equipment)_
- _Intimidate +10 (7 ranks, +1 cha, +2 "synergy")_
- _Knowledge: Local +7 (5 ranks, +2 int)_
- _Listen +5 (3 ranks, +2 wis)_
- _Move Silently +10 (6 ranks, +2 dex, +2 equipment)_
- _Open Locks +11 (7 ranks, +2 dex, +2 equipment)_
- _Search +9/+11 (7 ranks, +2 int/+2 race when related to unusual stonework)_
- _Sense Motive +7 (5 ranks, +2 wis)_
- _Spot +5 (3 ranks, +2 wis)_
- _Use Magic Device +8 (7 ranks, + 1 cha)_
- _Use Rope +3 (1 rank, +2 dex)_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Studded Leather +1

*Melee weapons*
- Morningstar, masterwork
- Dagger 

*Ranged weapons*
- Light crossbow, masterwork
- Crossbow bolts x 10
- Crossbow bolts, _+1 shocking_ x 10 

*Equipment*
- _Vest of resistance +1_
- Thieves' boots (masterwork tool, +2 move silently)
- Thieves' cloak (masterwork tool, +2 hide)
- Backpack
- Bedroll
- Caltrops, 1 bag
- Beltpouches x 3
- Waterskin
- Thieves' tools (masterwork)
- Travel rations x 4
- Alchemist's Fire x 2
- Rope, hempen (50')
- Grappling Hook
- Handkeg of ale

*Other Goods & Gear*
- _Elixir of sneaking_
- _Oil of magic weapon_
- _Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds_

Weight Carried: 
Remaining money: 2pp, 37gp, 7sp

* Variant Rogue: Gain bonus feats as fighter. No sneak attack.


*Description*
Stout and muscular, Bellus has the typical dwarven build. He is craggy and gnarled, and not at all 
attractive (at least by human standards). Despite this, Bellus has a gifted tongue, and is quite 
personable. He wears an eyepatch over his right eye, and bears several scars and tatoos. His hair and 
beard is of a coppery coloration, and the dwarf has a generally disheveled look to him.





*Background*
Bellus isn't the kind of dwarf you want to bring home to mother, unless your mother's into protection 
rackets, fencing stolen goods, and sometimes breaking a leg or two. Among the urchins and gangs of 
Greyhawk City, Bellus is a known face, a low-level enforcer and troubleshooter. It's a rough life, but the 
perks make it worthwhile. Bellus might live in the lower-class quarter, but he doesn't live like it. He 
eats well, drinks well, has his pick of the ladies (especially when he's got the coin to spend), and more 
than few wannabe hoodlums look up to him as someone who's paid his dues and made good.

One of those wannabes is Mick Silverblade, a scrawny half-elf with a smart mouth and a light touch. Bellus 
hadn't heard from Mick in a while, and the grizzled dwarf got curious (not worried, mind you; just 
curious). Mick's mother hadn't seen the lad in days. Bellus asked around and found out that Mick left 
Greyhawk City for the Hommlet-Nulb area, drawn by rumors of a gang paying easy gold for ready blades.

"Oh, I don't like the sound of that," Mick's mother said. "Ya gotta fetch him back, Bellus. Ya just gotta. 
He'll lis'n to ya."

So Bellus promised Momma Silverblade that he'd see what he could do, and when Bellus Mughandle makes a 
promise, he keeps a promise.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2011)

*Can a moderator please move this to the Rogue's Gallery forum? (I had thought this one had already been moved.)*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

*Johann Klaus the damned*

Place holder speach is color00FFF0
Johann Klaus the damned
Disgraced Knight of the order of the white rose. Now seeking Absolution by doing acts of good, hopeing for the nightmeres to end .. .. .. ..

He was with a group once, they were sent to fight an evil in the back of a mine that was killing off miners. Turned out to be a greater evil then expected. His party members were getting killed by strong undead and turning into the same creatures of the nether world! he ran, aged and weakend by the vampire and his minions he ran back to his tower of the white rose. he was proclaimed a cowerd and dis banded- his armor taken and only a commen sword to defend himslef with with 1 week of rations to go away and keep going........

crunchy info;
was a level 7, lost 5 levels to undead neg energy and aged 5 years (now 26 years old)
spent last 6 months doing good deeds, most of the time for food and no money (re-gained 2 levels)
was looking for an old friend (sir----fill in blank----) to squire for him if acceptable, but has lost trail of where he could be- discovered evilk plans of evil temple and has been slitering into its ways to cause trouble from the inside out.
got caught because he would not kill an innocent child and was sudued by guard around hime and dragged to prison cell.

'who is this, a new jailer asking a stupid question? ....'

```
str 16 +3 8 pts
dex 15 +2 8 pts
con 14 +2 6 pts
int 12 +1 4 pts
wis 11 +0 3 pts
cha 15 +2 8 pts

level 4 ability adjustment: +1 str to 16

Human Fighter 4 
Alingment: CG
Diety : Kord

Age 26 (21) Height 5'11 " 230 lbs
shoulder length black curly hair
light brown-almost amber- eyes
skin well ttanned from much travel

scars:
4 parallel gagged rakes marks accross chest starting from center and a bit
 below his chin to his right rib cage 
Story: a really good hit by a ghoul-it was this hit that broke his courage
 and made him run

[B]hp:[/B] 36
[B]INITIATIVE[/B] +6
[B]AC:[/B] 
[B]Armor          Armor Max       SPELL
               Bonus  Dex ACP  FAIL  Speed  Weight NOTES[/B]
Chain shirt      5    6   -0   10%   30 ft. 12.5 lb. MITHRAL +1
Shield, hvy stl  3    —   -2   15%    —      15 lb. MWK + FEAT

[B]BASE 20 TOUCH:  13  FF: 15 [/B]unarmored

[B]Saves  BASE  MOD   MISC   TOTAL[/B]
FORT    4     2     ---     +6
REFL    1     2     ---     +3
WILL    1     0     ---     +1
```
*Attacks*

```
[B]WEAPON          ATT   DAM    CRIT      RANGE  TYPE  NOTES[/B]
LONGSWORD       +9    1d8+4  19-20/X2   ---    S  magic: +1
LONGBOW,COMP    +7    1d8+3    X3       110'   P  Mighty +3,Mwk
MACE, HVY       +7    1d8+3    X2       ---    B  
DAGGER MELEE    +7    1d4+3  19-20/X2   ---   P/S  
DAGGER, THROWN  +6    1d4+3  19-20/X2   10'   P/S  
warhammer  +7  1d8+3      X 3      ---   B borrowed item
```
*Feats*
Human-IMPROVED INITIATIVE
Cl 1-Mounted combat
F1-WEAPON FOCUS-L.SWORD
F2-POWER ATTACK
cl 3- SHIELD SPECIALIZATION PHB II PAGE 82
F4-WEAPON SPECIALIZATION-L.SWORD
cl 6- X
f6- X
PLANS:
CLEAVE, GREAT CLEAVE
Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample


*Class/race*
A fighter is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, medium, and light) and shields (including tower shields). 
HUMAN:
    * Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
    * Human base land speed is 30 feet.
    * 1 extra feat at 1st level.
    * 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
    * Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). 
    * Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty, his or her highest-level class does not count.



*Skills* [[2(CLASS)+1]*4]+[[2+1]*3]+[4+[1(RACE)*3]= 12+9+7=29

```
[B][U]SKILL             RANKS   ABIL   MISC   TOTAL  NOTES[/U][/B]
o Climb str         +4     +3     +0      +7
o Craft int         +4     +1     +0      +5  WEAPONSMITHING
o Handle Animal cha +7     +2     +0      +9
o Jump str          +5     +3     +0      +8
o Ride dex          +7     +2     +2      +11 SYN:HDL ANIMAL
o Swim str          +2     +3     +0      +5
```

*Equipment*

```
7200 gp
+1 mithral chain shirt          2,100.00 gp    12.5 lbs
 heavy steel shield                20.00 gp    15.0 lbs
+1 long sword                   2,315.00 gp     4.0 lbs
mwk composite mighty long bow +3  700.00 gp     3.0 lbs 
   40 arrows                        2.00 GP     6.0 lb
Dagger X4                           8.00 gp     4.0 lb
handy haver sack                2,000.00 gp     5.0 lb
 30 days trail rations             15.00 gp    30.0 lbs 
 50 Feet Rope, silk                10.00 gp     5.0 lbs
Bedroll                             0.10 gp      5.0 lb.
Signet ring                         5.00 gp      --- 
Waterskin X 2                       2.00 gp      8.0 lb
scroll tube                         1.00 gp      0.5 lb
   sun rods X 5                    10.00 gp      5.0 lb
   tinder twigs X 10               10.00 gp       ---
Whet stone                          0.02 gp      1.0 lb
Cold weather outfit                 x.xx gp      x.x lb wearing
spent  7198.12

notes: 
one of the quivers is in a  side pocket on haversack
 (has his name carved on bow)
signet ring: silver rose stricken in dishonor.
trail rations: Half in each side pocket
```


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

Johann Klaus the Damned-Fallen Knight

Place holder speach is color00FFF0
Johann Klaus the damned
Disgraced Knight of the order of the white rose. Now seeking Absolution by doing acts of good, hopeing for the nightmeres to end .. .. .. ..

He was with a group once, they were sent to fight an evil in the back of a mine that was killing off miners. Turned out to be a greater evil then expected. His party members were getting killed by strong undead and turning into the same creatures of the nether world! he ran, aged and weakend by the vampire and his minions he ran back to his tower of the white rose. he was proclaimed a cowerd and dis banded- his armor taken and only a commen sword to defend himslef with with 1 week of rations to go away and keep going........

crunchy info;
was a level 7, lost 5 levels to undead neg energy and aged 5 years (now 26 years old)
spent last 6 months doing good deeds, most of the time for food and no money (re-gained 2 levels)
was looking for an old friend (sir----fill in blank----) to squire for him if acceptable, but has lost trail of where he could be- discovered evilk plans of evil temple and has been slitering into its ways to cause trouble from the inside out.
got caught because he would not kill an innocent child and was sudued by guard around hime and dragged to prison cell.

'who is this, a new jailer asking a stupid question? ....'

```
str 16 +3 8 pts
dex 15 +2 8 pts
con 14 +2 6 pts
int 12 +1 4 pts
wis 11 +0 3 pts
cha 15 +2 8 pts

level 4 ability adjustment: +1 str to 16

Human Fighter 4 
Alingment: CG
Diety : Kord

Age 26 (21) Height 5'11 " 230 lbs
shoulder length black curly hair
light brown-almost amber- eyes
skin well ttanned from much travel

scars:
4 parallel gagged rakes marks accross chest starting from center and a bit
 below his chin to his right rib cage 
Story: a really good hit by a ghoul-it was this hit that broke his courage
 and made him run

[B]hp:[/B] 36
[B]INITIATIVE[/B] +6
[B]AC:[/B] 
[B]Armor          Armor Max       SPELL
               Bonus  Dex ACP  FAIL  Speed  Weight NOTES[/B]
Chain shirt      5    6   -0   10%   30 ft. 12.5 lb. MITHRAL +1
Shield, hvy stl  3    —   -2   15%    —      15 lb. MWK + FEAT

[B]BASE 20 TOUCH:  13  FF: 15 [/B]

[B]Saves  BASE  MOD   MISC   TOTAL[/B]
FORT    4     2     ---     +6
REFL    1     2     ---     +3
WILL    1     0     ---     +1
```
*Attacks*

```
[B]WEAPON          ATT   DAM    CRIT      RANGE  TYPE  NOTES[/B]
LONGSWORD       +9    1d8+4  19-20/X2   ---    S  magic: +1
LONGBOW,COMP    +7    1d8+3    X3       110'   P  Mighty +3,Mwk
MACE, HVY       +7    1d8+3    X2       ---    B  
DAGGER MELEE    +7    1d4+3  19-20/X2   ---   P/S  
DAGGER, THROWN  +6    1d4+3  19-20/X2   10'   P/S
```
*Feats*
Human-IMPROVED INITIATIVE
Cl 1-Mounted combat
F1-WEAPON FOCUS-L.SWORD
F2-POWER ATTACK
cl 3- SHIELD SPECIALIZATION PHB II PAGE 82
F4-WEAPON SPECIALIZATION-L.SWORD
cl 6- X
f6- X
PLANS:
CLEAVE, GREAT CLEAVE
Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample


*Class/race*
A fighter is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, medium, and light) and shields (including tower shields). 
HUMAN:
    * Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
    * Human base land speed is 30 feet.
    * 1 extra feat at 1st level.
    * 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
    * Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). 
    * Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty, his or her highest-level class does not count.



*Skills* [[2(CLASS)+1]*4]+[[2+1]*3]+[4+[1(RACE)*3]= 12+9+7=29

```
[B][U]SKILL             RANKS   ABIL   MISC   TOTAL  NOTES[/U][/B]
o Climb str         +4     +3     +0      +7
o Craft int         +4     +1     +0      +5  WEAPONSMITHING
o Handle Animal cha +7     +2     +0      +9
o Jump str          +5     +3     +0      +8
o Ride dex          +7     +2     +2      +11 SYN:HDL ANIMAL
o Swim str          +2     +3     +0      +5
```

*Equipment*

```
7200 gp
+1 mithral chain shirt          2,100.00 gp    12.5 lbs
 heavy steel shield                20.00 gp    15.0 lbs
+1 long sword                   2,315.00 gp     4.0 lbs
mwk composite mighty long bow +3  700.00 gp     3.0 lbs 
   40 arrows                        2.00 GP     6.0 lb
Dagger X4                           8.00 gp     4.0 lb
handy haver sack                2,000.00 gp     5.0 lb
 30 days trail rations             15.00 gp    30.0 lbs 
 50 Feet Rope, silk                10.00 gp     5.0 lbs
Bedroll                             0.10 gp      5.0 lb.
Signet ring                         5.00 gp      --- 
Waterskin X 2                       2.00 gp      8.0 lb
scroll tube                         1.00 gp      0.5 lb
   sun rods X 5                    10.00 gp      5.0 lb
   tinder twigs X 10               10.00 gp       ---
Whet stone                          0.02 gp      1.0 lb
Cold weather outfit                 x.xx gp      x.x lb wearing
spent  7198.12

notes: 
one of the quivers is in a  side pocket on haversack
 (has his name carved on bow)
signet ring: silver rose stricken in dishonor.
trail rations: Half in each side pocket
```


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

Rhun said:


> *Can a moderator please move this to the Rogue's Gallery forum? (I had thought this one had already been moved.)*




If a moderator sees this, can you please move it to the Rogue's Gallery forum?


----------

